# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Σχέση

## nikiii

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Θεωρείτε σωστό τώρα που θα συναντηθούμε την δεύτερη φορά που θα παω στο σπίτι που θα μπει αυτός γιατί το έχει νοικιάσει, όχι για να καθήσουμε και να χαλαρώσουμε μόνο, αλλά να πάμε να ψωνίσουμε κάποια καθαριστικα, να κάνουμε κάποιες δουλειές το πρωί, να σκουπίσω, να σφουγγαρίσω και να καθαρίσω το μπάνιο και να φέρω από το σπίτι μου φαΐ να φάμε; μου είπε ότι τα αλλά τα έχει κάνει, τζάμια κλπ κι ότι θέλει να γίνουν αυτές οι γυναικείες δουλειές. Μου το έχει ζητήσει αυτό. Τώρα είναι με άδεια στους γονείς του σε άλλη πόλη. Τώρα όμως θα έρθει Θεσσαλονίκη στο σπίτι που νοίκιασε, εγώ μένω σε χωριό. Είμαι υπερβολική η στο τέλος θα ζητήσει κι έναν μαύρο για να του κάνει αέρα ακόμα δεν γνωριστηκαμε; Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αν στο ζήτησε ως χάρη-βοήθεια και το θες, κάν'το. Ανθρώπινα είναι αυτά. Αν έχεις θέσει τα όριά σου, δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι. :)

----------


## spiros1981

για σχεση μιλας?δευτερη φορα θα βρεθειτε?
η για δουλεια?βρηκες καποια δουλεια σαν καθαριστρια?

----------


## nikiii

Τι όρια πρέπει να θέσω; σαν χάρη το ζήτησε. Δεν εχω ολοκληρώσει μαζί του ακόμα όμως. Μιλάω για σχέση όχι για δουλειά. Εκείνος μου λέει ότι αυτό θα θεωρείται και δικό μου σπίτι. Δεύτερη φορά ναι

----------


## End_of_an_era

Δηλαδή αν μετά του φέρεσαι σαν υπηρέτρια, τότε δεν έχεις θέσει τα όριά σου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως οι εξυπηρετήσεις δεν είναι κάτι κακό ούτε σημαίνει πως θα σε θεωρήσει δεδομένη κτλπ. Εγώ και σε απλό γνωστό ή συγγενή να μου το ζητούσε σα βοήθεια και να μπορούσα, θα το έκανα.

----------


## spiros1981

αλλο σε απλο γνωστο και αλλο σε καποιον που ειναι στην αρχη μιας σχεσης.καντο δεν εχεις να χασεις και κατι.και εγω να ημουνα θα μου αρεσε πολυ να μου καθαρισεις το σπιτι με τα χερακια σου! :D

----------


## nikiii

Σκέφτομαι να το κάνω αλλά σαν δεύτερη φορά που θα τον δω μου φαίνετε λίγο κάπως. Αφήστε που άλλη φορά μου είπε να κοιτάξω για χαλί κι ενώ του πήρα δώρο για την γιορτή του από πριν και του το έδωσα μου είπε μετά από λίγες μέρες τι δώρο θα μου πάρεις για την γιορτή μου;

----------


## spiros1981

ηθελε και αλλο δωρο?α καλα!μηπως θελει να αγορασεις και εσυ τα καθαριστικα κλπ?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εμένα μου φαίνεται παράξενο που από τη δεύτερη φορά σου είπε να θεωρείς το διαμέρισμά του σπίτι σου. :P

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

Νίκη, δεύτερη φορά που συναντιέστε και του καθαρίζεις το σπίτι?? Χαλάς την πιάτσα βρε κορίτσι (πλάκα κάνω!). Τώρα σοβαρά τον κακομαθαίνεις χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος, άσε που είναι πολύ νωρίς... Αντί να σε βγάλει έξω να σε κεράσει ένα φαφγητό, ένα ποτό κάτι σε βάζει και καθαρίζεις? Χμ...

Τέλος, κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν ήταν ωραίο που στο ζήτησε...έγω δεν θα δεχόμουν, μόνο εαν είμαστε καιρό μαζί. Ας δώσει 50ευρω να βάλει μια γυναίκα! Αστα διάλα πια έχουν ξεφύγει εντελώς οι άντρες!

----------


## nikiii

Δεν ξέρω αυτό δεν το συζητήσαμε ακόμα. Με ποιον τρόπο να του πω όχι για τα καθαριστίκα αν μου πει; ούτε για χαλί κοίταξα και για την γιορτή του του είπα ότι του πήρα όταν βγήκαμε. Επίσης εκείνος δεν μένει πρώτη φορά μόνος του. Μου έχει πει ότι θα ήθελε να είμαστε μαζί σοβαρά.

----------


## μυσπ

Νικη δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο ολο αυτο κανε ο,τι καλυτερο με το σπιτι κ αφοσιωσου κ σε αυτον δεν ειναι κακο να περιποιουμαστε τον ανθρωπο μας αντιθετως!Εγω ημουν λιγο ακαταστατη κ δεν γνωριζα να μαγειρευω κ τωρα το εκτιμαει πολυ το αγορι μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια που προοδευω στο θεμα αυτο

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

Καλά δευτερη φορά και σου δήλωσε κάτι τέτοιο? Πολύ πρόωρο. μακάρι να το εννοεί. Και εγώ στις τελευταίες 2 σχέσεις μου ήμουν πολύ νοικοκυρά γιατί το ήθελα πραγματικά να μαγειρεύω κτλ αλλα αλλο η δική σου περίπτωση! Εσενα σε εχωσε κανονικά και δεν γνωρίζεστε καν... Τεσπά, κάνε ό,τι νομίζεις.. Στην τελική βοήθησε τον και τσέκαρε μετά τις κινήσεις του. Αν το εκτιμήσει ,καλώς, Αν σου ξαναζητήσει κάτι ανάλογο ξανασκέψου το καλύτερα

----------


## spiros1981

> Καλά δευτερη φορά και σου δήλωσε κάτι τέτοιο? Πολύ πρόωρο. μακάρι να το εννοεί. Και εγώ στις τελευταίες 2 σχέσεις μου ήμουν πολύ νοικοκυρά γιατί το ήθελα πραγματικά να μαγειρεύω κτλ αλλα αλλο η δική σου περίπτωση! Εσενα σε εχωσε κανονικά και δεν γνωρίζεστε καν... Τεσπά, κάνε ό,τι νομίζεις.. Στην τελική βοήθησε τον και τσέκαρε μετά τις κινήσεις του. Αν το εκτιμήσει ,καλώς, Αν σου ξαναζητήσει κάτι ανάλογο ξανασκέψου το καλύτερα


ε ναι αυτο λεω και εγω στην νικη.δευτερη φορα που θα βρεθουν,θελει να του καθαρισει,θελει να εισαστε μαζι σοβαρα(μια φορα εχετε βρεθει).ειναι λιγο καπως.καντο αν θες απλα εχε στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου οτι μπορει να σε εκμεταλευετε λιγο για να μην απογοητευτεις μετα.τι να πω!

----------


## Psaksevresto

Μου κανει λιγο το ολο θεματακι ενα πραμα σε "Νοικοκυρες σε Απογνωση" :D

----------


## Loading...

> Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μιας και είχα ένα χάσιμο δρόμου εκεί που περπατούσα και ήταν λίγο μακρυά η οδός *γιατί να μην εχω κι ένα (χάσιμο χρημάτων; )*


Χμμμ.. τελικά σου δημιουργήθηκε κάποια αμφιβολία για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή όχι;
Αν πρόκειται να ξανασυναντήσεις τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο θα μπορούσες να κάνεις και μια δοκιμή για να δεις αν θα επαναληφθεί η σύμπτωση της απώλειας χρημάτων.
Πχ αφήνεις στην τσάντα σου μερικά κέρματα ή 2-3 πεντάευρα, σημειώνεις κάπου το ακριβές ποσό και μετά τη συνάντησή σας (ή ακόμα καλύτερα πριν αποχαιρετιστείτε) τσέκαρεις ξανά το ποσό.

Προσωπικά δε νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε να σε κατηγορήσει κάποιος αν έχεις αμφιβολίες, άνθρωποι είμαστε (και όποιος είναι έξω απτο χορό...), αλλά τουλάχιστον κάνε κάτι να τις εξαλείψεις.

----------


## nikiii

Μνημόνιο όλα αυτα μαζί και για άλλους λόγους. Όσο για το σεξ στην αρχή το είχα συνέχεια και ύστερα το αναζητούσα αλλά δεν με ικανοποιούσε σχεδόν κανείς. Τώρα πλέον έχει έρθει κάποιος κορεσμός σε μένα σε αυτό και δεν το αναζητάω τόσο. Αλλά μέσα σε μια σχέση θέλω να υπάρχει το σεξ. Εχω καταλήξει πως αν αποφασίσω να δω κάποιον για κάτι σοβαρό για μια σχέση έστω το μετανοιώνω

----------


## nikiii

Loading έγραψα ειρωνικά την σκέψη που πιθανόν έκανε ότι αφού έχασα τον δρόμο γιατί να μην χάσω και τα λεφτά; τέλος πάντων δεν παίζω τέτοια παιχνίδια με τα λεφτά να αφήσω για να δω ξανά τι θα γίνει

----------


## Loading...

> Loading έγραψα ειρωνικά την σκέψη που πιθανόν *έκανε* ότι αφού έχασα τον δρόμο γιατί να μην χάσω και τα λεφτά;


Μάλιστα, σε κατάλαβα τώρα.

----------


## panda333

Λοιπόν...για να συνοψίσουμε...
Ένας τύπος που τον έχεις δει 2 φορές στη ζωή σου, σου λέει να του καθαρίσεις το σπίτι γιατί θέλει βοήθεια και γενικά είναι αραχτός (πχ. δεν σε κερνάει τίποτα) και σου λέει οτι "είναι και σπίτι σου"...
Όλο αυτό πολύ κουλό μου ακούγεται από την αρχή! 

Ή σε εκμεταλεύεται ή είναι στην κοσμάρα του και γενικά ψάχνει όπου βρει να βολευτεί προσωρινά.
Δεν θεωρώ οτι αυτό λέγεται "σχέση" καν...
Καλύτερα να τον αφήσεις και να μην ασχοληθείς άλλο...Υπάρχουν κι αλλού άντρες! Απλώς έχασες το χρόνο σου, όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος χρήστης.

----------


## nikiii

Τώρα μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο και με ρώτησε τι έκανα σήμερα. Του είπα ότι πηγα για ψώνια κι ότι όσο υπάρχουν ακόμα θα παίρνουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά (στα χρήματα αναφέρομαι). Ίσως είναι λίγο βλακεία και λίγο ακατανόητο αυτό που λέω (το παραπάνω) αλλά θέλω να γίνω κάπως ελαφρά ειρωνική και να δείξω πλαγίως ότι το κατάλαβα ότι μου λείπουν λεφτά. Δεν μπορώ να βρω έναν τρόπο

----------


## Remedy

> Τώρα μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο και με ρώτησε τι έκανα σήμερα. Του είπα ότι πηγα για ψώνια κι ότι όσο υπάρχουν ακόμα θα παίρνουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά (στα χρήματα αναφέρομαι). Ίσως είναι λίγο βλακεία και λίγο ακατανόητο αυτό που λέω (το παραπάνω) αλλά θέλω να γίνω κάπως ελαφρά ειρωνική και να δείξω πλαγίως ότι το κατάλαβα ότι μου λείπουν λεφτά. Δεν μπορώ να βρω έναν τρόπο


εγω θα ελεγα, εφοσον μιλας ακομα μαζι του και δενε χεις εξαφανιστει, να αφησεις τον πλαγιο τροπο και να του πεις ξεκαθαρα οτι ειχες κατι χρηματα στην τσαντα σου που σου ηταν απαραιτητα και οταν γυρισες σπιτι δεν τα βρηκες και στεναχωρεθηκες παρα πολυ. αν σε ρωτησει κανοντας τον ανηξερο που πηγες μηπως εδω, μηπως εκει και πως μπορει να χαθηκαν, να απαντας ειλικρινα ωστε να φανει οτι δεν υπηρχε κανενας τροπος να χαθουν.
μην τον κατηγορησεις ομως, ακομα και για την απειροελαχιστη πιθανοτητα να κανεις λαθος.
ας ξερει ομως την στεναχωρια σου κι αν οντως το εχει κανει ας ξερει οτι το καταλαβες οτι λειπουν κι ας μην τον υποπτευεσαι.

----------


## nikiii

Φάνηκε σαν να σοβαρεψε όταν το είπα αυτό. 5 λεπτά πριν φύγω από το σπίτι του είδα ότι μου λείπουν. Όταν πηγα στο σταθμό προσπάθησα να σκεφτώ καλύτερα. Δεν ήταν μόνο αυτός ο λόγος που στεναχωρηθηκα ήταν η συμπεριφορά του

----------


## Loading...

> ας ξερει ομως την στεναχωρια σου κι αν οντως το εχει κανει ας ξερει οτι το καταλαβες οτι λειπουν κι ας μην τον υποπτευεσαι.


Remedy, αν μου επιτρέπεις να σε ρωτήσω, ποιος ο τελικός σκοπός αυτής της προσέγγισης;
Δηλαδή τί θα ήθελε υποθετικά να καταφέρει η Nikiii κάνοντάς το αυτό;
Μόνο να του δείξει οτι κατάλαβε να της λείπουν χρήματα; (Ή και κάτι άλλο;)
Πού πιστεύεις πως θα οδηγούσε;

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy, αν μου επιτρέπεις να σε ρωτήσω, ποιος ο τελικός σκοπός αυτής της προσέγγισης;
> Δηλαδή τί θα ήθελε υποθετικά να καταφέρει η Nikiii κάνοντάς το αυτό;
> Μόνο να του δείξει οτι κατάλαβε να της λείπουν χρήματα; (Ή και κάτι άλλο;)
> Πού πιστεύεις πως θα οδηγούσε;


κοιτα, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να απομακρυνθει αμεσα, οχι να το συζηταει.
αφου το συζηταει ομως, δεν το βρισκω καλο να κανει οτι δεν τρεχει τιποτε.
ας πει οτι τρεχει, ας πει οτι στεναχωρεθηκε. γιατι οχι?
αυτος (αν το εκανε παντα) μπορει να νομιζει οτι δεν εγινε καν αντιληπτο. το ποσο για καποιους θα ηταν πολυ μικρο, για αλλους,οχι.
αν ξερει οτι εγινε αντιληπτο, ισως δεν το ξαναεπιχειρησει, διοτι η νικη μπορει να συνεχισει τις συναντησεις.

και πανω απ ολα για λογους ευθυτητας. γιατι να κανει οτι δεν τρεχει τπτ εφοσον εχει χαλαστει πληρως?

----------


## Loading...

> αν ξερει οτι εγινε αντιληπτο, *ισως δεν το ξαναεπιχειρησει*, διοτι η νικη *μπορει* να συνεχισει τις συναντησεις.
> 
> και πανω απ ολα για λογους ευθυτητας. γιατι να κανει οτι δεν τρεχει τπτ εφοσον εχει χαλαστει πληρως?



Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα πώς το σκέφτεσαι.
Δεν συμφωνώ συνήθως με τους πλάγιους τρόπους (γιατί μετά μπορεί και να μείνεις με την απορία), αλλά ναι είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει.

----------


## nikiii

Δεν με αφορά το να μείνω εγώ με την απορία γιατί εγώ ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι να μην μείνει αυτός με την απορία ότι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Αν ήθελα να το κόψω θα το έκοβα και φυσικά θα μιλούσα ξεκάθαρα

----------


## nikiii

Θα δω όμως τι θα κάνω κι αν καταλάβω ότι δεν πάει με τίποτα θα το κόψω μια και καλή. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είμαι τόσο καλά ψυχολογικά και με βαριά καρδιά του μιλάω

----------


## Mriya

Τότε γιατί το συνεχίζεις και δεν το τελειώνεις από τώρα; Τι περιμένεις να αλλάξει; Θέλεις να χάνεις κι άλλο το χρόνο σου (και πιθανόν και άλλα χρήματα);
Σωστά δε σου συμπεριφέρθηκε, βολεψάκιας και επιπόλαιος είναι, χρήματα φαίνεται ότι σου έκλεψε, ψυχολογικά πιεσμένη νιώθεις, ερωτευμένη δεν είσαι, τι σε κρατάει;

----------


## nikiii

Η ανάγκη μου να χωρέσω κάπου, να βρω την ελευθερία μου και να φύγω από ένα ουσιαστικά πιεστικό περιβάλλον. (ξέρει να μεταλλάσεται και να στέκεται όταν πρέπει με τον κόσμο κτλ) είναι υπεύθυνος σε δύο δουλειές. Θα δω την κατάσταση και πόσα μπορεί να καταλάβει και θα φύγω. Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος συμπεριφέρεται τόσο χύμα και σαν χωριάτης. Μοναχοπαίδι είναι πάντως

----------


## nikiii

Στο τηλέφωνο και στα μυνήματα είναι αλλιώς και από κοντά αλλιώς σε θέμα χαρακτήρα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Η ανάγκη μου να χωρέσω κάπου, να βρω την ελευθερία μου και να φύγω από ένα ουσιαστικά πιεστικό περιβάλλον. (ξέρει να μεταλλάσεται και να στέκεται όταν πρέπει με τον κόσμο κτλ) είναι υπεύθυνος σε δύο δουλειές. Θα δω την κατάσταση και πόσα μπορεί να καταλάβει και θα φύγω. Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος συμπεριφέρεται τόσο χύμα και σαν χωριάτης. Μοναχοπαίδι είναι πάντως


...νικη μου, αν ηταν υπευθυνος σε δυο δουλειες δεν θα σου επαιρνε δωδεκα ευρω.
Σκέψου λίγο..

----------


## Mriya

> Η ανάγκη μου να χωρέσω κάπου, να βρω την ελευθερία μου και να φύγω από ένα ουσιαστικά πιεστικό περιβάλλον. (ξέρει να μεταλλάσεται και να στέκεται όταν πρέπει με τον κόσμο κτλ) είναι υπεύθυνος σε δύο δουλειές. Θα δω την κατάσταση και πόσα μπορεί να καταλάβει και θα φύγω. Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος συμπεριφέρεται τόσο χύμα και σαν χωριάτης. Μοναχοπαίδι είναι πάντως


Δηλαδή θέλεις να φύγεις από μία πιεστική και λάθος κατάσταση για να πας σε μία άλλη πιεστική και λάθος κατάσταση. Αυτό δε θα είναι σωτηρία, ούτε αλλαγή στην ψυχολογία σου. Το γιατί συμπεριφέρεται έτσι, άγνωστο σε εμάς, θα φταίνε οι γονείς του, το περιβάλλον του, η προσωπικότητα και η κεφάλα του. Αλλά δε φταις εσύ για το χαρακτήρα του και δεν πρόκειται να τον αλλάξεις κιόλας. Δε θα περάσεις καλά μαζί του και μετά αν μπλέξεις θα αναρωτιέσαι πώς θα γλιτώσεις και απ' αυτόν. Ουσιαστικά παραδέχτηκες ότι θέλεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις ως δεκανίκι για να φύγεις από το σπίτι. Αυτό είναι λάθος και από την πλευρά σου για τον τρόπο που βλέπεις μία σχέση και ίσως απαντά στο γιατί προσέλκυσες ένα τέτοιο άτομο. Δε θα σε ωφελήσει σε τίποτα να μείνεις μαζί του, δε θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## nikiii

Αλήθεια είναι Θεοφανία άδεια είχε 4 μήνες. Σήμερα ξεκίνησε δουλειά. Έχει δύο μια τον χειμώνα και μια το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## nikiii

Από όσο κατάλαβα οι γονείς του είναι καλοί άνθρωποι και τον έχουν ψηλά. Είδα την μητέρα του στο φεϊσμπουκ. Μοντέρνα μου φαίνεται. Σε μεζονετα ζει στην Καβάλα και οι γονείς του είχαν καλές δουλειές αλλά τώρα δεν δουλεύουν. Μάλλον κακομαθημένος είναι και έχει μάθει να έχει πονηριά

----------


## kerasi

Νικη δε τα φτιαχνεις με τον ξαδερφο που ειναι καλο παιδι? Δεν ξερω, ειναι ωραιος?

----------


## iliana26

νικη μου κοριτσι μου ειμαι 21 το αγορι μου το βρηκα μεσω ιντερνετ..αλλα βγηκαμε παρα πολλες φορες σχεδον κα8ε μερα και μετα απο 3 μηνες καναμε σχεση..εισαι στα καλα σου ?
τον εχεις δει μια φορα και εχετε σχεση? αυτα δν τα κανουν ουτε τα παιδακια του δημοτικου. και απο το πρωτο ραντεβου μιλατε γισπιτια και δουλειες και πρασινα αλογα? εισαι παρα πολυ αγ
αθη η απειρη θα προτεινα να ΜΗΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ..να τν μαθεις τον κυριο και μετα να δημιουργησετε σχεση..αυτο που εχετε ειναι μια αηδια!! αποψη μου φυσικα..

----------


## iliana26

> Νικη δε τα φτιαχνεις με τον ξαδερφο που ειναι καλο παιδι? Δεν ξερω, ειναι ωραιος?


 πολυ σωστη ιδεα!!!! την σκεφτηκα και εγω!!!

----------


## spiros1981

> Νικη δε τα φτιαχνεις με τον ξαδερφο που ειναι καλο παιδι? Δεν ξερω, ειναι ωραιος?


Να τα φτιαξει με μενα καλύτερα...!!! :-D :-P

----------


## iliana26

[QUOTE=spiros1981;520462]Να τα φτιαξει με μενα καλύτερα...!!! :-D :-P σπυρο και εσυ δεν πας πισω :P

----------


## Remedy

> Από όσο κατάλαβα οι γονείς του είναι καλοί άνθρωποι και τον έχουν ψηλά. Είδα την μητέρα του στο φεϊσμπουκ. Μοντέρνα μου φαίνεται. Σε μεζονετα ζει στην Καβάλα και οι γονείς του είχαν καλές δουλειές αλλά τώρα δεν δουλεύουν. Μάλλον κακομαθημένος είναι και έχει μάθει να έχει πονηριά


ναι, αλλα δεν θα τα φιαξεις με την μανα του, ουτε γινεται σχεση μεσω μηνυματων και τηλεφωνηματων. αυτο που ειδες ΕΚΕΙ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΑ, ειναι ο υποψηφιος...

----------


## Θεοφανία

....νίκη κοριτσάκι μου βρες ενα τρόπο να τονωσεις λίγο την αυτοπεποιθηση σου
Μόνο αυτό

----------


## nikiii

Για να τον βρω τον τρόπο αυτόν χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και δεν την βρίσκω πουθενά

----------


## Mriya

Επειδή περιμένεις από κάποιον άλλον να σου τονώσει την αυτοπεποίθηση και να σε αποδεχτεί για να θεωρήσεις ότι αξίζεις;
Αν δεν έχεις εσύ αυτοεκτίμηση, πώς θα γίνει αυτό; Το γεγονός ότι θέλεις να υποβάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε τέτοιο λούκι με έναν άνθρωπο με συμπεριφορά χωριάτη, δείχνει πόσο χαμηλά έχεις τον εαυτό σου. Αν εσύ σου φέρεσαι έτσι και βγάζεις την εικόνα αυτή προς τα έξω, πώς περιμένεις να σε αντιμετωπίσουν διαφορετικά; Τέτοιοι τύποι θύματα ψάχνουν και άτομα ανασφαλή.
Ψυχοθεραπείες έχεις κάνει; Δε σε βοήθησαν καθόλου;

----------


## marian_m

Νίκη, αν δε βρεις τρόπο να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, όλο σε τέτοιους παπάρες θα πέφτεις.
Δεν φταίνε αυτοί αλλά εσύ. Είσαι πολύ εύκολο θύμα.
Θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις νοοτροπία αν θέλεις να ξεφύγεις από τη ζωή που δεν σου αρέσει. Αυτή τη στιγμή είσαι απολύτως εγκλωβισμένη σε έναν λανθασμένο τρόπο σκέψης.
Φοβάμαι ότι και να ξεφύγεις από το σπίτι σου, στα ίδια και χειρότερα σκατά θα βρεθείς, γιατί πλέον θα εξαρτιέσαι από έναν μαλάκα που θα σου κάνει κουμάντο και τη ζωή δύσκολη και ο οποίος δεν θα έχει τις καλύτερες προθέσεις.
Όσο και να το συζητάμε εδώ, δεν πρόκειται να το λύσουμε το θέμα.

----------


## spiros1981

[QUOTE=iliana26;520463]


> Να τα φτιαξει με μενα καλύτερα...!!! :-D :-P σπυρο και εσυ δεν πας πισω :P


Τι λες ρε?με ξερεις εσυ που με κρίνεις?εγω και τροπους εχω και την κοπελα μου την τιμαω και την εχω πανω απο ολους και ολα!προσεχε τι λες γιατι δεν με ξερεις για να με προσβάλεις ετσι!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Το θέμα το διάβασα πολύ γρήγορα, "διαγώνια", επειδή μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων......

Για πολλά χρόνια πίστευα πώς όσοι κ όσες πάνε στην Αννίτα Πάνια κ λένε αυτά που λένε κ κάνουν τα όσα κάνουν, σίγουρα πληρώνονται για αυτό. Έχω αρχίσει δυστυχώς να αναθεωρώ επ' αυτού.......

----------


## nikiii

Ψυχοθεραπεία εχω κάνει αλλά δεν με βοήθησε. Θα δω την κατάσταση το ξαναλέω και θα φύγω

----------


## nikiii

Τέλος πάντων σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Loading...

Nikiii θα ήθελα να σου πω, αν νιώσεις την ανάγκη, συνέχισε να γράφεις σ'αυτό το θέμα. Μην κομπλάρεις, εκφράσου.
Αν δεν μπορείς να πεις σε κάποιον ΟΛΑ όσα σκέφτεσαι και όχι μόνο μερικά πραγματάκια κομμένα και ραμμένα στα μέτρα του συνομιλητή σου (υποτίθεται για να μην αποκτήσει "κακή ιδέα" για σένα), γράψ'τα εδώ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## nikiii

Δεν είναι το θέμα για το αν θα αποκτήσει κάποιος κακή ιδέα. Είναι το ότι δεν νιώθω ελεύθερη να ζήσω αυτα που θέλω και να δώσω στον εαυτό μου τον χρόνο να σκεφτεί τι θέλει και μια ζωή βρίσκομαι σε διαρκή σύγκριση με την αδερφή μου. Είναι ότι πάντα στην αρχή με κρίνουν διαφορετικά γιατί μένουν στο περιτύλιγμα κι αυτό το περιτύλιγμα θεωρούν ότι δεν έχει ανάγκες. Βλέπω άλλες που είναι πολύ καλύτερες από εμένα που όμως ζουν σαν ίσες με τους άλλους και λέω γιατί. Περνάει πολύς καιρός για να καταλάβουν αυτα που εχω μέσα μου μέχρι να γίνει αυτό με κρίνουν άσχημα κι εγώ πρέπει ύστερα να τους δεχτώ (δεν αναφέρομαι απαραίτητα σε σχέσεις) και τα τελευταία χρόνια η ψυχολογία μου μετά από μια λάθος σχέση ήταν σε παρά πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση. Κάποιοι όμως βρήκαν πάτημα πάνω σε αυτό για να είναι πιο πάνω. Ξέρω πως όπου και να κοιτάξω θα είναι όλα περίεργα στην ζωή μου και δεν πρόκειτε πότε να βρω την λύτρωση αυτή που ψάχνω. Αυτό ελπίζω όμως να την βρω

----------


## spiros1981

θα την βρεις.αρκει να μην κολλας εκει που βλεπεις οτι δεν παιρνεις αυτα που αξιζεις και να συνεχιζεις να κοιτας παρακατω!

----------


## nikiii

Πλέον υπάρχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη πίεση από τους δικούς μου. Νιώθω ότι δεν εχω δύναμη σε οποία αντίδραση μιας και εξαρτώμαι οικονομικά από αυτούς κι αν ανοίξω την πόρτα να φύγω για πάντα δεν εχω που να παω

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Δεν έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι; Κάποια δουλειά γενικότερα δε μπορείς να κάνεις; Οσο για το αν κάποιος-κάποια είναι καλύτερος απο εμένα,εσένα κτλ είναι σχετικό.Το καλύτερος σημαίνει ότι αντιμετωπίσαμε τις ίδιες καταστάσεις στη ζωή μας και αυτός τα κατάφερε καλύτερα απο εμάς."Φύτεψε" σε κάποιον τις αναμνήσεις και τα βιώματά σου ώστε να έχει μια ιδέα απο τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις και μετά απο τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης τους,καταλαβαίνεις αν είναι καλύτερος απο σένα.Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μοναδικός και είναι πραγματικά μάταιο και πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να συγκρίνουμε τους εαυτούς μας με τους άλλους.Γιατί έτσι αυτός και όχι εγώ.Δε πάει έτσι.Προσπάθεια θέλει αγαπητοί φίλοι η ζωή.Ναι προφανώς σε κάποιους έχουν έρθει όλα πιο βολικά.Αλλά τι να κάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι; Δε πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να προσπαθούμε;

----------


## nikiii

Σπούδασα και τι έγινε; έκανα κάποιες δουλειές και τώρα δεν βρίσκω δουλειά. Που να βρεις; δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Ούτε μέσο εχω ούτε οι γονείς μου επιχειρηματίες είναι. *καλύτερες εννοώ εμφανισιακα αλλά γιατί όχι και σε αλλά θέματα. Δεν με ενοχλεί το πως είναι ο άλλος καλά κάνει και χαίρομαι. Με ενοχλεί το πως είμαι εγώ

----------


## giorgos panou

νικη!!¨)¨),, μας εχεις καψει τις καρδιες εμας των ανδρων του φορουμ βρεσυ¨)¨)χεχε,,κι εγω σε θελω!!¨)¨)χεχε. ειδες?? 
Νικημου,, κοιτα -αα κι σορρυ που "σε πιραζω" ετσι? το κανω για να φερω κι λιγο χιουμορ στην πικρα που βλεπω λιγουλάκι- Νικη! από τα γραπτα σου δειχνεις υπεροχο κοριτσι!,εχεις το βασικοτατο συστατικο που ποθει ο κάθε ανδρας σε μια γυναικα! κι που διασχει τους αιωνες! είναι η θηλυκοτητα ! το να μηλας χωρις τσαμπουκάδες, κι ψευτομαγκιες ,όπως δυστυχως κανουν πολλες "κι καλα συγχρονες κοπελες" οπου νομιζουν ότι είναι ομορφο αλλα ουσιαστικα κανεις ανδρας δεν θελει για συντροφο τσαμπουκα! χαχα
Επισης εχεις το υφος της κοπελας που αναζήτα να την φροντιζουν - με μετρο ετσι- άλλο ένα χαρακτηριστηκο θηλυκότητας! ο ανδρας από την φυση του θελει να προστατευει την γυναικα του!να είναι αυτος που θα της παρεχει την στεγη και την ασφαλεια! 
κατά την προσωπικη μου γνωμη παντα!!!!! Νικη εχεις μια ομορφη θηλυκοτητα ,κλασικης κοπης!οπου το αγαθοσου στυλ, μαζι με την απλοτυτασου κανει εμενα αλλα κι νομιζω πολλους ανδρες να σε βλέπουμε ως το απολυτο θηλυκο! και χωρις να σε εχουμε δει ετσι! αυτό δειχνει ότι τον χαρακτηρασου βλέπουμε ως ποθητο! όχι την εμφανησησου! ακομα λοιπον πιο καλο για εσενα!
Νικη, κοιταξε ,,το ότι εχεις καποιες παραπανω από άλλες γυναικες αρετες,ότι σε ποθουν γενικως οι ανδρες πιο πολύ είναι κι καλο κι κακο1 πρεπει να μαθεις να το χειρίζεσαι παιδιμου! διοτις ειτε θα σου κανει πολύ καλο ειτε πολύ κακο! ως σημερα σου κανει κακο,,μαθε να το "δουλευιεις"οσο πιο γρηγορα!!
Θα σου ελεγα να κανεις φιλιες με γυναικες μεγαλητερες από εσενα,που να μην σε ζηλευουν!!(αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικο! να μην σε βλεπουν ως αντιπαλο),να βρεις καποια από το οικογενειακοσου περιβαλον,καποια ξαδερφησου,καποια θειασου!! γενικα πρεπει να βρεις για να σε δασκαλεψει!! είναι αμαρτια να την πατας ετσι συνεχως!
Εισαι μια κλασικης κοπης κι θηλυκοτατης κοπελιας! θα ελκυεις τους ανδρες πολύ ευκολα κι χωρις να κουνας την "ουρασου" εισαι από αυτές τις κοπελες που λεμε ότι μας κανουν να τους την "πεσουμε" υποσυνείδητα!! διοτις απλα μας "καλει" η φυση μας! υπαρχουν γυναικες, οπου χωρις να το θελεις τους κανεις καμακι! χωρις να σε προκαλουν αυτές! είναι απλα ,διοτις είναι απολυτα θηλυκες! Αυτό βεβαια,σαν το καταλάβουμε αμεσα σταματάμε εάν ειμαστε σε σχεση με άλλη γυναικα, ηειναι μεγαλη η δυαφορα ηλικιας! η γενικα εάν δεν το καλυπτουν οι συνθηκες! 
Όμως αυτό εχει αποτέλεσμα να σου την πεφτουν και ανδρες που δεν είναι σωστοι! ανδρες που δεν εχουν ηθκιους φραγμους! που δεν σεβοντε ουτε την γυναικα τους -εάν εχουν ειδη γυναικα δλδη- ποσο μαλον εσενα! αυτους να αποφευγεις κι γενικα να προσεχεις.

----------


## nikiii

Πιο πάνω μιλάω για την οικογένεια μου εκεί αναφέρομαι. Στο θέμα συμβουλές είχα μόνο την γιαγιά μου όμως κι αυτή μένει μακρυά. Έτυχε η αδερφή μου να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση πολύ γρήγορα. Τώρα παντρεύτηκε. Είναι μικρότερη και ήταν ο πρώτος της. Εμφανισιακα δεν είναι όπως εγώ γι'αυτό και πάντα ζήλευε με κάποιον τρόπο. Πήρε όμως μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη από την μητέρα μου και είναι σαν φίλες. Εκείνη είναι πιο δυνατή από μένα και πιστεύει πιο πολύ στον εαυτό της. Πάνω που έγινα λίγο καλά από την κακοποίηση που είχα, ήρθε στο σπίτι ο γαμπρός μου όταν γνωρίστηκε με την αδερφή μου κι άρχισε σιγά σιγά να λέει άσχημα πράγματα για μένα χωρίς να τον ενοχλήσω. Συνέχεια αυτό έκανε 1 χρόνο περίπου. Η αδερφή μου και η μάνα μου με κάποιο τρόπο έπαιρναν έτσι τα πάνω τους. Τώρα όμως πλέον με κατάλαβε και λέει ότι θα προτιμούσε να κάθεται να συζητάει μαζί μου παρά με την μάνα μου και την αδερφή μου επειδή εγώ είμαι πιο ήρεμη. Το είπε μπροστά τους. Οι δικοί μου με πιέζουν να παντρευτώ κι αφού ήθελε τόσο γρήγορα να αποκαταστήσει την αδερφή μου ο γαμπρός μου γιατί να μην βρίσκεται ένας τέτοιος και για μένα; τώρα είμαι 27 πότε θα παντρευτώ; Ο γαμπρός μου στην ιδέα ότι θα εχω κι εγώ κάποιον τρελαίνεται. Με την αδερφή μου τώρα δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά. Αλλά στις αρχές θεα την έκανε μπροστά μου από την στιγμή που εκείνη ήταν παρθένα ενώ εγώ δεν είμαι και πως θα με κοιτάξει σοβαρά κάποιος; Δεν με αφορά το θέμα του καθόλου το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι νιώθω μόνη και δεν εχω υποστήριξη. Αντί να με αφήνουν στην ησυχία μου τώρα που κατάφερα να σταθώ στα πόδια μου είχα όλα αυτα.*οι ερωτήσεις που κάνω είναι σκέψεις των άλλων*

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Πιο πάνω μιλάω για την οικογένεια μου εκεί αναφέρομαι. Στο θέμα συμβουλές είχα μόνο την γιαγιά μου όμως κι αυτή μένει μακρυά. *Έτυχε η αδερφή μου να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση πολύ γρήγορα. Τώρα παντρεύτηκε. Είναι μικρότερη και ήταν ο πρώτος της.* Εμφανισιακα δεν είναι όπως εγώ γι'αυτό και πάντα ζήλευε με κάποιον τρόπο. Πήρε όμως μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη από την μητέρα μου και είναι σαν φίλες. Εκείνη είναι πιο δυνατή από μένα και πιστεύει πιο πολύ στον εαυτό της. *Πάνω που έγινα λίγο καλά από την κακοποίηση που είχα, ήρθε στο σπίτι ο γαμπρός μου όταν γνωρίστηκε με την αδερφή μου κι άρχισε σιγά σιγά να λέει άσχημα πράγματα για μένα χωρίς να τον ενοχλήσω*. Συνέχεια αυτό έκανε 1 χρόνο περίπου. Η αδερφή μου και η μάνα μου με κάποιο τρόπο έπαιρναν έτσι τα πάνω τους. Τώρα όμως πλέον με κατάλαβε και λέει ότι θα προτιμούσε να κάθεται να συζητάει μαζί μου παρά με την μάνα μου και την αδερφή μου επειδή εγώ είμαι πιο ήρεμη. Το είπε μπροστά τους. Οι δικοί μου με πιέζουν να παντρευτώ κι αφού ήθελε τόσο γρήγορα να αποκαταστήσει την αδερφή μου ο γαμπρός μου γιατί να μην βρίσκεται ένας τέτοιος και για μένα; *τώρα είμαι 27 πότε θα παντρευτώ;* Ο γαμπρός μου στην ιδέα ότι θα εχω κι εγώ κάποιον τρελαίνεται. Με την αδερφή μου τώρα δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά. *Αλλά στις αρχές θεα την έκανε μπροστά μου από την στιγμή που εκείνη ήταν παρθένα ενώ εγώ δεν είμαι και πως θα με κοιτάξει σοβαρά κάποιος;* Δεν με αφορά το θέμα του καθόλου το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι νιώθω μόνη και δεν εχω υποστήριξη. Αντί να με αφήνουν στην ησυχία μου τώρα που κατάφερα να σταθώ στα πόδια μου είχα όλα αυτα.*οι ερωτήσεις που κάνω είναι σκέψεις των άλλων*


Αθανατη ελληνικη επαρχια :rolleyes::(

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Πιο πάνω μιλάω για την οικογένεια μου εκεί αναφέρομαι. Στο θέμα συμβουλές είχα μόνο την γιαγιά μου όμως κι αυτή μένει μακρυά. Έτυχε η αδερφή μου να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση πολύ γρήγορα. Τώρα παντρεύτηκε. Είναι μικρότερη και ήταν ο πρώτος της. Εμφανισιακα δεν είναι όπως εγώ γι'αυτό και πάντα ζήλευε με κάποιον τρόπο. Πήρε όμως μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη από την μητέρα μου και είναι σαν φίλες. Εκείνη είναι πιο δυνατή από μένα και πιστεύει πιο πολύ στον εαυτό της. Πάνω που έγινα λίγο καλά από την κακοποίηση που είχα, ήρθε στο σπίτι ο γαμπρός μου όταν γνωρίστηκε με την αδερφή μου κι άρχισε σιγά σιγά να λέει άσχημα πράγματα για μένα χωρίς να τον ενοχλήσω. Συνέχεια αυτό έκανε 1 χρόνο περίπου. Η αδερφή μου και η μάνα μου με κάποιο τρόπο έπαιρναν έτσι τα πάνω τους. Τώρα όμως πλέον με κατάλαβε και λέει ότι θα προτιμούσε να κάθεται να συζητάει μαζί μου παρά με την μάνα μου και την αδερφή μου επειδή εγώ είμαι πιο ήρεμη. Το είπε μπροστά τους. Οι δικοί μου με πιέζουν να παντρευτώ κι αφού ήθελε τόσο γρήγορα να αποκαταστήσει την αδερφή μου ο γαμπρός μου γιατί να μην βρίσκεται ένας τέτοιος και για μένα; τώρα είμαι 27 πότε θα παντρευτώ; Ο γαμπρός μου στην ιδέα ότι θα εχω κι εγώ κάποιον τρελαίνεται. Με την αδερφή μου τώρα δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά. Αλλά στις αρχές θεα την έκανε μπροστά μου από την στιγμή που εκείνη ήταν παρθένα ενώ εγώ δεν είμαι και πως θα με κοιτάξει σοβαρά κάποιος; Δεν με αφορά το θέμα του καθόλου το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι νιώθω μόνη και δεν εχω υποστήριξη. Αντί να με αφήνουν στην ησυχία μου τώρα που κατάφερα να σταθώ στα πόδια μου είχα όλα αυτα.*οι ερωτήσεις που κάνω είναι σκέψεις των άλλων*



...λυπάμαι που υπάρχουν ακόμη τέτοιες οικογένειες με νοοτροπίες που δίνουν λάθος κατευθυνση στη ζωή και τα θέλω ενός ανθρώπου.
Νίκη μου, συγνώμη αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως έχεις κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία, αν μη τι άλλο θα σε είχε βοηθήσει να μην επηρεάζεσαι από επικίνδυνα για την ευτυχία σου παλιομοδίτικα στερεότυπα.
Ξεκίνα ψάχνοντας να βρεις μια δουλειά, ώστε να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Βάλτο ως πρώτο σου στόχο.

----------


## nikiii

Ψυχοθεραπεία εχω κάνει αλλά την παράτησα και χάπια έπαιρνα ο γιατρός μου έλεγε κάποια πράγματα αλλά δεν μου έφταναν. Με τα λόγια δεν χορταίνει κανένας. Είχε και μια βοηθό της συμφοράς κι εμπλέκε τα πράγματα. Εντάξει τώρα τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα κάπως. Ξέρω πως έξω από τους άνδρες βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον. Φτάνει αυτό; όχι. Ποιος μπορεί να μου προσφέρει την σιγουριά που εγώ θέλω γρήγορα; αλλά και να μου αρέσει κιόλας γιατί είμαι δύσκολη και σε αυτό. Και φυσικά δεν θα καθίσω να του πω το παρελθόν μου. Πριν γνωρίσει αυτόν η αδερφή μου εγώ ήμουν ελεύθερη να δώσω όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται σε μια σχέση για να γίνει σοβαρή. Αλλά εγώ ζούσα σε άλλο κόσμο κολλημένη με κάποιον 5 χρόνια που με είχε για την πλάκα του ενώ ήταν αρραβωνιασμένος και δεν το ήξερα χωρίς να βλέπω τις ευκαιρίες που μου παρουσιαζόταν να ζήσω. Αυτό ακριβώς πληρώνω τώρα και νιώθω πιο άσχημη κι από τις άσχημες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ψυχοθεραπεία εχω κάνει αλλά την παράτησα και χάπια έπαιρνα ο γιατρός μου έλεγε κάποια πράγματα αλλά δεν μου έφταναν. Με τα λόγια δεν χορταίνει κανένας. Είχε και μια βοηθό της συμφοράς κι εμπλέκε τα πράγματα. Εντάξει τώρα τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα κάπως. Ξέρω πως έξω από τους άνδρες βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον. Φτάνει αυτό; όχι. *Ποιος μπορεί να μου προσφέρει την σιγουριά που εγώ θέλω γρήγορα;* αλλά και να μου αρέσει κιόλας γιατί είμαι δύσκολη και σε αυτό. Και φυσικά δεν θα καθίσω να του πω το παρελθόν μου. Πριν γνωρίσει αυτόν η αδερφή μου εγώ ήμουν ελεύθερη να δώσω όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται σε μια σχέση για να γίνει σοβαρή. Αλλά εγώ ζούσα σε άλλο κόσμο κολλημένη με κάποιον 5 χρόνια που με είχε για την πλάκα του ενώ ήταν αρραβωνιασμένος και δεν το ήξερα χωρίς να βλέπω τις ευκαιρίες που μου παρουσιαζόταν να ζήσω. Αυτό ακριβώς πληρώνω τώρα και νιώθω πιο άσχημη κι από τις άσχημες.


...κανένας
Μη ξεκινάς από το τέλος
Πρώτα πρέπει να προσφέρεις εσύ σιγουριά στον εαυτό σου και αυτό θα στο προσφέρει μια δουλειά και η οικονομική σου ανεξαρτησία.
Προφανώς και έπεσες σε ειδικό του @@
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι όλοι έτσι.
Οσον αφορά στο θέμα του τύπου, οκ μλ@@ σου, αλλά δεν γεννηθήκαμε όλες πανέξυπνες και έτοιμες να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα πάντα.
Αυτό έγινε. Ασχολήσου με το τι θα γίνει από δω και μπρος

----------


## Loading...

Προσωπικά εκπλήσσομαι ευχάριστα που βλέπω τα νέα μηνύματα στο θέμα γιατί αυτό είναι που εννοούσα με το τελευταίο που έγραψα, οτι δηλαδή το να κάτσεις κάτω να τα γράψεις θα βοηθήσει και εσένα (ενδόμυχα) αλλά και όσους θελήσουν να βοηθήσουν, έστω και από μακριά.

Είναι κάτι που εγώ έχω κάνει σε αρκετές στιγμές στη ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα πχ, αν μου εμφανιζόταν ένα πρόβλημα που με επηρέαζε συναισθηματικά και κάποιος "ανοιχτόμυαλος" άνθρωπος καθόταν απέναντί μου με την πρόθεση να με βοηθήσει, προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω σ'αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τί με απασχολεί αλλά το έκανα σαν να είχα απέναντί μου ένα "πεντάχρονο". Όχι γιατί μπορεί να θεωρούσα πεντάχρονο τον άνθρωπο που μου προσέφερε τη βοήθεια αλλά γιατί προσπαθώντας να επεξηγήσεις πλήρως και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια στο θέμα που σε απασχολεί, σημαίνει οτι πρώτα απ'όλα το επεξεργάζεσαι εσυ ο ίδιος. Και μέσω της έκφρασης αυτό καμμια φορά οδηγεί σε αναλαμπές μέσα σου!

Τώρα όσον αφορά την ουσία της υπόθεσης... Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τα παιδιά που κατακρίνουν αυτό το πουριτανικό σκεπτικό της κοινωνίας που επηρεάζει τους ανθρώπους. Ουσιαστικά καταπιέζει την εξέλιξη και τη διαφορετική έκφραση. Αυτή την αίσθηση του "τσιρότου" δεν μπορείς να την βρεις εύκολα (συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου γράφει η Θεοφανία). Σε αυτό το σημείο είναι που πολλοί άνθρωποι τα παρατάνε, γιατί δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες αντοχές. Τα παρατάνε γιατί κουράστηκαν και αισθάνονται οτι είναι μάταιο και πολλή προσπάθεια. Όμως εκεί καλείσαι να κάνεις τη διαφορά. Εκεί οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου να συνεχίσεις και αξιολογώντας την κατάσταση μέχρι τώρα να δεις αν κάποια πράγματα μπορείς να τα κάνεις διαφορετικά, γιατί ίσως να ισχύει το "Ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός, ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε!". Μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου πάλι να επηρεαστεί από τον κυνισμό, τη νωθρότητα και την ανασφάλεια που μπορεί να προβάλλουν κάποιοι επάνω σου. Όπως ανέφεραν ήδη, κοίταξε να βρεις μια δουλειά. Πάλεψε την ντροπή που νιώθεις... Σιγά-σιγά αλλά σταθερά.

----------


## nikiii

Έψαχνα πολλές φορές δουλειά αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Κοίταξα και σε αυτα τα 5μηνα αλλά είναι κοροϊδία. Η μητέρα μου προτιμάει να βρω κάποιον να παντρευτώ παρά να βρω δουλειά μιας και δεν υπάρχουν και μόνο τα λεφτά μου θα χαλαω στο ψάξιμο. Αφού δεν μένω σε πόλη. Της λέω πιο σημαντική είναι μια δουλειά από έναν γάμο κι ότι για να γνωρίσεις κάποιον πρέπει είσαι έξω δεν θα έρθει αυτός να σε βρει μέσα από το σπίτι και να δώσεις χρόνο στην σχέση που θα γνωρίσεις για να γίνει σοβαρή. Μου λέει ότι καλά είναι κάποια πράγματα να γίνονται γρήγορα κι ότι αυτός που σε βλέπει σοβαρά γρήγορα είναι καλύτερος από αυτόν που σε κρατάει χρόνια γιατί πολλές σχέσεις που κρατάνε χρόνια χωρίς να επισημοποιηθούν στο τέλος χωρίζουν

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Με το ζόρι δηλαδή να γίνεις θύμα.Αμα βρεις κάποιον να του "φορτωθείς" σύμφωνα με τη λογική της μάνας σου,τότε ο άλλος μπορεί άνετα να σε κάνει θύμα μιας και θα ξέρει ότι τον έχεις ανάγκη.

----------


## nikiii

Το ξέρω αυτό πολύ καλά. Μια ζωή για τους άλλους και ποτέ για μένα. Υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι που βλέπουν ότι έχεις ανάγκη και σε υποστηρίζουν. Θα μου άρεσε να ζω μόνη μου σε ένα σπίτι και να αποφασίσω μετά αν θέλω οτιδήποτε μόνη μου όμως. Είναι πολλά αυτα που σκέφτομαι κι άλλα τόσα αυτα που φοβάμαι. Αρκετές φορές νιώθω ψυχολογικά εξαντλημένη χωρίς δυνάμεις. Κάνω προσπάθειες να είμαι διαφορετική, να γελάω, να είμαι ήρεμη αλλά το μόνο που βλέπω είναι υποκρισία. Πριν παω στο μαγαζί μου είπε άσε την τσάντα. Δεν την άφησα. Γενικώς είχε ένα ύφος σαν να λέει εχω σοβαρότερα προβλήματα με γυναίκες θα ασχολούμε τώρα; Αυτή την εβδομάδα συζητούσαμε με τους δικούς μου για πότε θα τον καλέσουμε σπίτι να τον γνωρίσουν μόνο και λέει ο πατέρας μου άντε να δούμε και τον καινούριο τον γαμπρό. Κάποια στιγμή λέω ότι δεν είναι και κάτι σίγουρο γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι καλός και να μην μου αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας του και λέει η μητέρα μου κι ο δικός σου χαρακτήρας μπορεί να μην του αρέσει.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Έψαχνα πολλές φορές δουλειά αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Κοίταξα και σε αυτα τα 5μηνα αλλά είναι κοροϊδία. Η μητέρα μου προτιμάει να βρω κάποιον να παντρευτώ παρά να βρω δουλειά μιας και δεν υπάρχουν και μόνο τα λεφτά μου θα χαλαω στο ψάξιμο. Αφού δεν μένω σε πόλη. Της λέω πιο σημαντική είναι μια δουλειά από έναν γάμο κι ότι για να γνωρίσεις κάποιον πρέπει είσαι έξω δεν θα έρθει αυτός να σε βρει μέσα από το σπίτι και να δώσεις χρόνο στην σχέση που θα γνωρίσεις για να γίνει σοβαρή. Μου λέει ότι καλά είναι κάποια πράγματα να γίνονται γρήγορα κι ότι αυτός που σε βλέπει σοβαρά γρήγορα είναι καλύτερος από αυτόν που σε κρατάει χρόνια γιατί πολλές σχέσεις που κρατάνε χρόνια χωρίς να επισημοποιηθούν στο τέλος χωρίζουν


Νίκη δεν ξέρω αν τρολλάρεις, αλλά επειδή το συγκεκριμένο ποστ είναι το μόνο που (σόρυ για αυτό) μπορώ να πάρω στα σοβαρά, θα σε προέτρεπα να έβαζες ως 1η προτεραιότητα την εύρεση εργασίας, όπως ακριβώς το λες, κ όχι να βρεις κανέναν να στραβωθεί κ να σε φορτωθεί στα γρήγορα, όπως υποστηρίζει η μαμά σου. Κ φυσικά δεν εννοώ καμιά super wow δουλειά με υψηλές αποδοχές (πολύ δύσκολο κάτι τέτοιο στις μέρες μας), αλλά κάτι, μέσω του οποίου θα μπορείς στοιχειωδώς να σταθείς στα πόδια σου κ να σου προσφέρει τα βασικά, δηλ. να μην στερείσαι τα απολύτως απαραίτητα κ να έχεις κ μια ασφάλεια (υγείας κ σύνταξη). Γιατί έστω ότι "στα γρήγορα" βρίσκεται κάποιος, σε φορτώνεται κ σε παντρεύουνε, τότε παίζουν 2 σενάρια. 
Σενάριο 1ο: Μπορεί να αποδειχθεί άψογος τύπος. 
Σενάριο 2ο: Μπορεί όμως να αποδεικτεί κ το μεγαλύτερο καθίκι. Τότε θα έχεις 2 επιλογές:
- Αν σε κρατήσει, θα κάνεις τουμπεκί κ θα βγάζεις το σκασμό σε οποιουδήποτε είδους έλλειψη σεβασμού/ψυχολογική ή σωματική κακοποίηση/κέρατο/αδιαφορία, γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν ανοίξει το πορτοφόλι του να σου δώσει λεφτά δεν θα έχεις ούτε να πας να αγοράσεις φρουτόκρεμες κ γάλα του παιδιού κ να πληρώσεις το λογαριασμό του κινητού σου. 
- Αν σε σουτάρει, τότε θα τον κυνηγάς με εξώδικα κ δικηγόρους (που σημειωτέον κ αυτοί κοστίζουν) για να σου δώσει τα ψίχουλα διατροφής που θα σου έχει επιδικάσει το δικαστήριο, θα ζεις μες την ανασφάλεια, από το παιδί ή τα παιδιά σου θα λείπουν βασικά πράγματα κ όσο για εσένα, θα τρέμεις μη σου φύγει κανένας πόντος από το καλσόν, γιατί δεν θα έχεις καν να πάρεις καινούριο.

Εύχομαι ειλικρινά ποτέ να μην συμβεί το 2ο, κ ούτε φυσικά σου λέω ότι το 2ο σενάριο είναι οπωσδήποτε κ το πιθανότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ είναι κ σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Νίκη δεν ξέρω αν τρολλάρεις, αλλά επειδή το συγκεκριμένο ποστ είναι το μόνο που (σόρυ για αυτό) μπορώ να πάρω στα σοβαρά, θα σε προέτρεπα να έβαζες ως 1η προτεραιότητα την εύρεση εργασίας, όπως ακριβώς το λες, κ όχι να βρεις κανέναν να στραβωθεί κ να σε φορτωθεί στα γρήγορα, όπως υποστηρίζει η μαμά σου. Κ φυσικά δεν εννοώ καμιά super wow δουλειά με υψηλές αποδοχές (πολύ δύσκολο κάτι τέτοιο στις μέρες μας), αλλά κάτι, μέσω του οποίου θα μπορείς στοιχειωδώς να σταθείς στα πόδια σου κ να σου προσφέρει τα βασικά, δηλ. να μην στερείσαι τα απολύτως απαραίτητα κ να έχεις κ μια ασφάλεια (υγείας κ σύνταξη). Γιατί έστω ότι "στα γρήγορα" βρίσκεται κάποιος, σε φορτώνεται κ σε παντρεύουνε, τότε παίζουν 2 σενάρια. 
> Σενάριο 1ο: *Μπορεί να αποδειχθεί άψογος τύπος.* 
> Σενάριο 2ο: Μπορεί όμως να αποδεικτεί κ το μεγαλύτερο καθίκι. Τότε θα έχεις 2 επιλογές:
> - Αν σε κρατήσει, θα κάνεις τουμπεκί κ θα βγάζεις το σκασμό σε οποιουδήποτε είδους έλλειψη σεβασμού/ψυχολογική ή σωματική κακοποίηση/κέρατο/αδιαφορία, γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν ανοίξει το πορτοφόλι του να σου δώσει λεφτά δεν θα έχεις ούτε να πας να αγοράσεις φρουτόκρεμες κ γάλα του παιδιού κ να πληρώσεις το λογαριασμό του κινητού σου. 
> - Αν σε σουτάρει, τότε θα τον κυνηγάς με εξώδικα κ δικηγόρους (που σημειωτέον κ αυτοί κοστίζουν) για να σου δώσει τα ψίχουλα διατροφής που θα σου έχει επιδικάσει το δικαστήριο, θα ζεις μες την ανασφάλεια, από το παιδί ή τα παιδιά σου θα λείπουν βασικά πράγματα κ όσο για εσένα, θα τρέμεις μη σου φύγει κανένας πόντος από το καλσόν, γιατί δεν θα έχεις καν να πάρεις καινούριο.
> 
> Εύχομαι ειλικρινά ποτέ να μην συμβεί το 2ο, κ ούτε φυσικά σου λέω ότι το 2ο σενάριο είναι οπωσδήποτε κ το πιθανότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ είναι κ σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.


...συμφωνώ σε όλα εκτός από το μπολταρισμένο: γιατί ένας άψογος τύπος να επιλέξει μια γυναίκα χωρίς ενδιαφέροντα/δουλεια/ανεξαρτησία και να τη φορτωθεί ισόβια?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ...συμφωνώ σε όλα εκτός από το μπολταρισμένο: γιατί ένας άψογος τύπος να επιλέξει μια γυναίκα χωρίς ενδιαφέροντα/δουλεια/ανεξαρτησία και να τη φορτωθεί ισόβια?


Εμ, σωστό, αλλά επειδή είμαι τύπος των άκρων κ πάντα πιάνω από το καλύτερο ως το χειρότερο σενάριο, το συμπεριέλαβα κ αυτό μέσα στο φάσμα των πιθανοτήτων, πού ξέρεις καμιά φορά τί γίνεται....?:confused:

Αλλά όντως έχεις δίκιο, όταν μια κοπέλα κρατάει την ταμπέλα του θύματος με μηδενική αυτοεκτίμηση, τότε ναι, μάλλον μόνο εκμεταλλευτές κ "λάθος άντρες" θα προσελκύσει. Αν δεν σταθεί η ίδια στα πόδια της κ αν δεν επιβάλλει το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπό της, απομακρύνοντας κατευθείαν όσους τη μειώνουν/υποβιβάζουν/κοροϊδεύουν/εκμεταλλεύονται, τότε τίποτα δεν θα βγει. Οι άλλοι μας συμπεριφέρονται πάντα όπως τους επιτρέπουμε εμείς να συμπεριφερθούν κ άμα δε σεβόμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι πρώτοι τον εαυτό μας, τότε άστα να πάνε ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εμ, σωστό, αλλά επειδή είμαι τύπος των άκρων κ πάντα πιάνω από το καλύτερο ως το χειρότερο σενάριο, το συμπεριέλαβα κ αυτό μέσα στο φάσμα των πιθανοτήτων, πού ξέρεις καμιά φορά τί γίνεται....?:confused:
> 
> Αλλά όντως έχεις δίκιο, όταν μια κοπέλα κρατάει την ταμπέλα του θύματος με μηδενική αυτοεκτίμηση, τότε ναι, μάλλον μόνο εκμεταλλευτές κ "λάθος άντρες" θα προσελκύσει. Αν δεν σταθεί η ίδια στα πόδια της κ αν δεν επιβάλλει το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπό της, απομακρύνοντας κατευθείαν όσους τη μειώνουν/υποβιβάζουν/κοροϊδεύουν/εκμεταλλεύονται, τότε τίποτα δεν θα βγει. *Οι άλλοι μας συμπεριφέρονται πάντα όπως τους επιτρέπουμε εμείς να συμπεριφερθούν κ άμα δε σεβόμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι πρώτοι τον εαυτό μας, τότε άστα να πάνε .*..



...ακριβως :)

----------


## Remedy

> Έψαχνα πολλές φορές δουλειά αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο.........
> *Μου λέει ότι καλά είναι κάποια πράγματα να γίνονται γρήγορα κι ότι αυτός που σε βλέπει σοβαρά γρήγορα είναι καλύτερος από αυτόν που σε κρατάει χρόνια* γιατί πολλές σχέσεις που κρατάνε χρόνια χωρίς να επισημοποιηθούν στο τέλος χωρίζουν





> ......
> Αυτή την εβδομάδα συζητούσαμε με τους δικούς μου για πότε θα τον καλέσουμε σπίτι να τον γνωρίσουν μόνο και λέει ο πατέρας μου άντε να δούμε και τον καινούριο τον γαμπρό.* Κάποια στιγμή λέω ότι δεν είναι και κάτι σίγουρο γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι καλός και να μην μου αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας του και λέει η μητέρα μου κι ο δικός σου χαρακτήρας μπορεί να μην του αρέσει*.


τι να πω βρε Νικη...
οι δικοι σου σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν σκαρτο εμπορευμα που ψαχνουν κανεναν να του το φορτωσουν πριν δει το ελαττωμα....
δεν τους νοιαζει που θα πεσεις? αν κινδυνεψεις? αν ζεις καλα?? μονο να σε ξεφορτωθουν νοιαζονται?
μας εχεις μιλησει για δικα σου προβληματα ,αλλα μου φαινεται οτι στο περιβαλλον σου εχουν μεγαλυτερα προβληματα...

μεταξυ του να "παντρευτεις" καποιον επειδη του μιλησες στο ιντερνετ και τον συναντησες 2 φορες και του να εχεις μια σχεση για πολλα χρονια χωρις να προχωραει, υπαρχει το χαος....
μια γνωριμια προχωραει σταδιακα κι οταν βεβαιωθεις οτι σου αρεσει και του αρεσεις και ταιριαζετε και μπορειτε να ειστε καλα μαζι και εχετε αισθηματα μεταξυ σας, περνατε καλα στο σεξ και μπορειτε να διαχειριστειτε μια κοινη ζωη, τοτε προχωρας σε κατι πιο δεσμευτικο, ειτε συμβιωση ειτε γαμο κλπ...
με 5 κουβεντες και 2 συναντησεις και μαλιστα απογοητευτικες, χωρις καν ερωτικη επαφη, δεν καταλαβαινω πως γνωριζεις τον τυπο στους γονεις και τον αποκαλουν και "γαμπρο"...

συμφωνω με τον μαριποζα, οτι η λυση περναει απο την οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια σου. συνεχισε τις προσπαθειες σου για μια δουλεια.

----------


## nikiii

Μαριποζα ευχαριστώ. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τα προβλήματα που πιθανόν να έχει ένας γάμος ενώ είναι ο ένας εξαρτημένος γι'αυτό και με φοβίζει η ιδέα. Ε κι εξαρτημένος να μην είσαι δεν μπορεί κάτι πάλι θα έχεις. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο υπέρ αλλά μπορεί αν θέλει να την βοηθήσει να βρει μια δουλειά. Δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που ακόμα και να παντρευόμουν θα ήθελα εγώ να κάθομαι κι ο άλλος να δουλεύει και να με ταΐζει και να εχω και απαιτήσεις όπως κάνουν μερικές ντρέπομαι. Φυσικά και θα έψαχνα αν έμενα με κάποιον σε πόλη θα ήταν πιο εύκολο και από θέμα οικονομικό. Καμιά φορά με την βοήθεια άλλου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις κάτι.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Μαριποζα ευχαριστώ. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τα προβλήματα που πιθανόν να έχει ένας γάμος ενώ είναι ο ένας εξαρτημένος γι'αυτό και με φοβίζει η ιδέα. Ε κι εξαρτημένος να μην είσαι δεν μπορεί κάτι πάλι θα έχεις. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο υπέρ αλλά μπορεί αν θέλει να την βοηθήσει να βρει μια δουλειά. Δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που ακόμα και να παντρευόμουν θα ήθελα εγώ να κάθομαι κι ο άλλος να δουλεύει και να με ταΐζει και να εχω και απαιτήσεις όπως κάνουν μερικές ντρέπομαι. Φυσικά και θα έψαχνα αν έμενα με κάποιον σε πόλη θα ήταν πιο εύκολο και από θέμα οικονομικό. Καμιά φορά με την βοήθεια άλλου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις κάτι.


Καλά το πας..... το ότι απ'ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ζεις σε χωριό είναι σίγουρα πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτό δεν σε εμποδίζει από το να ψάξεις εργασία σε κάποια κοντινότερη κωμόπολη..... Μη νομίζεις, κ εμείς εδώ στην Αθήνα, κάποιοι κάνουμε 1 ώρα ή 1 ώρα+ την ημέρα να πάμε στη δουλειά μας (σύνολο δηλ. πάνω από 2 ώρες την ημέρα στις μετακινήσεις ΜΟΝΟ για τη δουλειά). Εγώ λέω να εμμείνεις στην άποψή σου κ άσε το τί λέει η μαμά σου.....

----------


## nikiii

Ρεμεντι ξέρω ότι με αντιμετωπίζουν σαν εμπόρευμα ειδικά από τότε που βρήκε η αδερφή μου άντρα για να παντρευτεί. Ξέρω όμως ότι μπορώ επίσης να κάνω και πράγματα μόνη μου και να επιλέγω εγώ αυτό που θέλω. Ξέρεις γενικά τώρα μιλάω η παντρεμένη πάντα έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία ακόμα κι όλα στραβά να της πάνε θα την υποστηρίξουν θα πούνε κρίμα η γυναίκα λες και οι υπόλοιπες δεν έχουν ανάγκη. Μπορεί να μην σας αρέσει αυτό που λέω αλλά πιστεύω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ότι η μεγαλύτερη π@ανά είναι η παντρεμένη χωρίς αυτό φυσικά να σημαίνει ότι έχει κι άλλους. Την αδερφή μου δεν την αντιμετώπισαν με τον τρόπο αυτόν και ίσως και να μην την αντιμετώπιζαν αν ήταν στην θέση μου. Όσον αφορά το θέμα δουλειάς από μια άποψη έχει ένα δίκιο η μάνα μου και το καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ. Μένω σε χωριό και τα οικονομικά όταν δεν είναι τόσο καλά δεν μπορείς συνέχεια άσκοπα να πηγαίνεις στην πόλη και να χαλάς κάθε τρεις και λίγο 15 ευρώ περίπου και να φεύγεις πίσω πάλι χωρίς να έχεις βρει δουλειά. Όπου και να πας δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα για να σε πάρουν με την πρώτη φορά στην δουλειά. Δεν είναι κι εντελώς αρνητική στο να εχω δουλειά. Αλλά οι δουλειές που είναι; εδώ στο χωριό από θέμα παρέας δεν εχω όχι γιατί μπορεί να μην με συμπαθούν αλλά γιατί κι εγώ είμαι κλειστή και κάπου κολλαω. Εχω συμμαθήτριες φίλες στο φεϊσμπουκ αλλά δεν τις πλησιάζω. Κανένα like μου κάνουν και τις κάνω. Έξω θα πούμε κι ένα γειά. Έτυχε πριν λίγες μέρες μια συμμαθήτριά μου μου είπε να πιούμε κανένα καφέ μαζί καμιά μέρα αλλά δεν επικοινώνησα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί ντρέπομαι. Ξέρω ότι φταίω. Αρχικά ήταν αρνητικοί οι δικοί μου να βρω κάποιον από ίντερνετ αλλά προτιμώ αυτό από το να μου κάνουν κανένα προξενιο. Όταν γνωρίστηκα μαζί του κι αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε για μας του είπα ότι θέλω μια σοβαρή σχέση. Εκείνος μου μίλησε πρώτος. Δεν είπα ότι θα έρθει τώρα σπίτι θα βρεθούμε κι άλλες φορές. Ακόμα και να τους γνωρίσει δεν θα το επισημοποιήσουμε ακόμα. Θα δω φυσικά κι εγώ κάποια πράγματα κι αν συνεχίζει να μην μου αρέσει κάτι θα φύγω

----------


## nikiii

Μαριποζα είναι αλλιώς σε πόλη. Παίρνεις ένα αστικό και πας όπου θες όποτε σου καπνίσει. Υπήρχαν και φορές που πήγαινα συνέχεια παλιότερα να ψάξω. Τώρα αν πηγαίνω εκεί γι'αυτόν σκέφτομαι να κοιτάζω και καμιά δουλειά. Αυτός μου είπε ότι το καλοκαίρι θα κοιτάξει να δουλεύω μαζί του *σε κωμόπολη μένω

----------


## nikiii

Εχω κι έναν γαμπρό (ο άντρας της αδερφής μου) που θέλει να ανακατεύεται στις σχέσεις μου και έχει θίξει πολύ ευαίσθητα και σοβαρά θέματα για την ζωή μου. Τώρα δεν λέει πράγματα για μένα. Λέει ότι μοιάζουμε σε πολλά κι ότι προτιμά να μιλάει μαζί μου παρά με την αδερφή μου και την μάνα μου. Προσπάθησα να τον φέρω στα νερα μου για να μην με ενοχλεί. Αλλά φυσικά το ότι μπορεί να κάθομαι και να μιλάω μαζί του ήρεμα και να δείχνω συμπάθεια δεν σημαίνει κι ότι ξεχνάω η συγχωρώ.

----------


## white

nikiii συγγνώμη αλλα δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts.Αυτό που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι το καλύτερο για σένα αυτή την στιγμή είναι να κανεις καλους φίλους.Οι γονείς σου έχουν μια άλλη νοοτροπία,καταλαβαίνω ότι για αυτούς η πρώτη προτεραιότητα τους είναι να σε παντρέψουν.Όχι να παντρευτείς,να σε παντρέψουν!Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που κάνουν,ειδικά εν έτι 2015.Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι να απεξαρτητοποιηθεις και να ξεφύγεις από αυτό το ασφυχτικό περιβάλλον.Παρεπιπτόντως άψογος άνθρωπος δεν υπάρχει,άντρας η γυναικα.Δεύτερον οι άντρες δεν αγαπάμε γιατί έχει κάποια καλή δουλειά,ενδιαφέροντα και ανεξαρτησία.Αν σε αγαπήσει κάποιος δεν θα τον νοιάζει που είσαι άνεργη.Το 50% άνεργοι είναι.Ενδιαφέροντα αποκτάς,μπορεί να σου αρέσουν κάποια από τα δικά του και να μπορείς να τον ακολουθήσεις.Η ανεξαρτησία είναι υποκειμενική.Γιατί κάποια που έχει δουλειά και ενδιαφέροντα νομίζεις ότι είναι ανεξάρτητη;Βρες τα με τον εαυτό σου,και μιας και έχεις internet ψάξε τι δουλειές υπάρχουν ώστε να ξεφύγεις από όλο αυτό.Βεβαια δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου.Αν δεν είσαι μικρή δεν βρίσκω λόγο να κλείνεσαι στο χωριο με ανθρώπους που δεν τους αρέσεις και δεν σου αρέσουν.Πάρτο αλλιώς nikiii.Ζήσε για τα δικά σου θέλω.

υ.γ1 συγνώμη που δεν είχα τον χρόνο να διαβάσω όλες τις σελλίδες,απαντάω στα τελευταία που έιδα.

υ.γ2 ο τύπος είναι ελεεινός,προφανώς του είπες τα προβληματά σου και το εκμεταλεύεται.Δεν είναι κακό να τον βοηθήσεις αλλα που το ζήτησε.Πρόσεξέ τον.

----------


## nikiii

White ευχαριστώ. Είμαι 27. Στον άνθρωπο αυτόν που γνώρισα δεν είπα τα προβλήματα μου. Δεν μου αρέσει να τα λέω. Πιο πάνω μιλάω για τον άντρα της αδερφής μου. Σε μια σχέση αν ο άλλος είναι λίγο πιο κοινωνικός άνετα μπορείς κι εσυ να κοινωνικοποιηθείς με κάποιον τρόπο. Αυτός είναι κι αυτό είναι κάτι γενικώς που μου αρέσει στους άλλους να είναι πιο διαφορετικοί από εμένα και πιο ανοιχτοί. Αυτό με βοηθάει κι εμένα

----------


## kerasi

Νικη μου γιατι τον αφησες το θεσνικιο με το σπιτι? Ειναι καλη περιπτωση. Επειδη σου ειπε να καθαρισεις? Αφου ειδες δε σε βαλε να κανεις πολλα πραγματα. Αμα εμενες μονη σου δε θα τα κανες? Ειναι καλυτερα τωρα πισω στη μαμα σου στο χωριο? Τουλαχιστον βρες τον ξαδερφο του. Τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι να παν χαμενες.

----------


## Remedy

> Νικη μου γιατι τον αφησες το θεσνικιο με το σπιτι? Ειναι καλη περιπτωση. Επειδη σου ειπε να καθαρισεις? Αφου ειδες δε σε βαλε να κανεις πολλα πραγματα. Αμα εμενες μονη σου δε θα τα κανες? Ειναι καλυτερα τωρα πισω στη μαμα σου στο χωριο? Τουλαχιστον βρες τον ξαδερφο του. Τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι να παν χαμενες.


το σημειο που της εκλεψε τα λεφτα μεσα απο την τσαντα το προσεξες, η ειναι κατι που κανεις κι εσυ και σου φαινεται οκ?

----------


## white

Με έκανες και διάβασα όλα τα posts.Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω,ξέχασε μαμάδες,μπαμπάδες,αδερφές ,γαμπρό και playboys.Έχουν τα δικά τους ψυχολογικά,δικά τους σχέδια,τις δικες τους λάθος νοοτροπίες.Γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με τα δικά σού.Θεωρώ αν δεν ξεπεράσεις τα δικά σου ψυχολογικά προβλήματα,μια ζωή θα περνάς άσχημα και θα σου φταίνε οι άλλοι.Πραγματικά διαβάζοντας εδώ,την μια στιγμή μιλάς σαν ένα κορίτσι με πολύ αγαθές προθέσεις και στο επόμενο post λες και το θέμα σχέσης/αντρών είναι απλά ένα deal που μπορείς να ωφεληθείς.Όσο το βλέπεις έτσι τόσο θα μπλέκεις με ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται σαν εσένα και δυστυχώς κάποιοι θα ξέρουν να παίξουν το παιχνίδι καλύτερα.Προσωπικά δεν έχω απατήσει ποτε,δεν με νοιάζει αν έχει δουλειά η σύντροφος μου,δεν έχω κακομεταχειριστεί άσχημα ποτε γυναικα και από τα δεκαπέντε μου που έκανα την πρώτη μου σχέση με όποια ήμουν πίστευα ότι θα είναι αυτή που θα παντρευτώ,άλλο αν διαψευτικα.Όμως...δεν θα έκανα ποτε σχέση με κάποια σαν εσένα.Το να τα βλέπεις όλα τόσο καχύποπτα,να μετράς τι σου έδωσε και τι δεν σου έδωσε να φας/πιείς και ενώ είσαι σε διαδικασία να ξεκινήσεις σχέση με κάποιον να "σκαναρεις" και να συγκρίνεις τον ξάδερφο σαν εναλλακτική είναι τουλάχιστον άρρωστο.Οι άντρες κάνουμε σχέσεις με αυτές που μας εμπνέουν ηρεμία,εμπιστοσύνη και ειλικρίνεια.Νομίζεις ότι ο καλός σου δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα από αυτά που λες;Πολύ πιθανών να είναι ο πλέον ακατάλληλος αυτός που βρήκες.Πολύ πιθανών να σου έκλεψε τα λεφτά.Πολύ πιθανών οι γονείς σου να σε αδικούν.Αν όμως δεν ηρεμήσεις,δεν ξεπεράσεις τα ψυχολογικά σου προβλήματα,δεν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου και δεν ξεκινάς μια σχέση με αγαθές προθέσεις,θα καταλήγεις να σε εκμεταλλεύονται και χαμένη.Ναι οι άντρες σκεφτόμαστε αρκετά το sex,ναι θέλουμε τις γυναίκες για αυτό,το θέμα είναι τι άλλο προσφέρει πέρα από αυτό.Εκεί γίνεται η διαφορα μεταξύ στο με ποια θα κάνουμε αρπαχτή,σχέση,γάμο.Το ότι βλέπεις κυνικά τα πράγματα πίστεψε με γίνεται αντιληπτό από όσους συναναστρέφεσαι.Ειδικά άμα δεν μιλάς πολύ,απλά ξινίζεις τα μούτρα σου την ώρα που βάζει χυμό να πιει και μόλις μπαίνει ο ξάδερφος τον κοίτα σαν λουκούμι ,δεν εμπνέεται κάποιος στο να του δημιουργηθούν συναισθήματα.Δεν είναι όλοι οι άντρες "λαλακες" όπως και όλες οι γυναίκες "τουτανες".Εκεί έξω υπάρχουν άντρες που πραγματικά θέλουν να βρούνε ένα καλο κορίτσι,με ειλικρίνεια,πιστό,να κάνουνε μια σχέση και μια μέρα να παντρευτούν.Προσπάθησε να γίνεις μια από αυτές για να βρεθεί κάποιος από αυτούς.

Μέσα σε κάθε κυνικό άτομο υπάρχει ένας απογοητευμένος ιδεαλιστής. George Carlin

----------


## Remedy

> Με έκανες και διάβασα όλα τα posts. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, ξέχασε μαμάδες, μπαμπάδες, αδερφές, γαμπρό και playboys. Έχουν τα δικά τους ψυχολογικά,δικά τους σχέδια,τις δικες τους λάθος νοοτροπίες. Γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με τα δικά σού.Θεωρώ αν δεν ξεπεράσεις τα δικά σου ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, μια ζωή θα περνάς άσχημα και θα σου φταίνε οι άλλοι.Πραγματικά διαβάζοντας εδώ,*την μια στιγμή μιλάς σαν ένα κορίτσι με πολύ αγαθές προθέσεις και στο επόμενο post λες και το θέμα σχέσης/αντρών είναι απλά ένα deal που μπορείς να ωφεληθείς. Όσο το βλέπεις έτσι τόσο θα μπλέκεις με ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται σαν εσένα και δυστυχώς κάποιοι θα ξέρουν να παίξουν το παιχνίδι καλύτερα.* Προσωπικά δεν έχω απατήσει ποτε,δεν με νοιάζει αν έχει δουλειά η σύντροφος μου,δεν έχω κακομεταχειριστεί άσχημα ποτε γυναικα και από τα δεκαπέντε μου που έκανα την πρώτη μου σχέση με όποια ήμουν πίστευα ότι θα είναι αυτή που θα παντρευτώ,άλλο αν διαψευτικα.Όμως...δεν θα έκανα ποτε σχέση με κάποια σαν εσένα.Το να τα βλέπεις όλα τόσο καχύποπτα,να μετράς τι σου έδωσε και τι δεν σου έδωσε να φας/πιείς και ενώ είσαι σε διαδικασία να ξεκινήσεις σχέση με κάποιον να "σκαναρεις" και να συγκρίνεις τον ξάδερφο σαν εναλλακτική είναι τουλάχιστον άρρωστο. Οι άντρες κάνουμε σχέσεις με αυτές που μας εμπνέουν ηρεμία, εμπιστοσύνη και ειλικρίνεια.Νομίζεις ότι ο καλός σου δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα από αυτά που λες; Πολύ πιθανών να είναι ο πλέον ακατάλληλος αυτός που βρήκες. Πολύ πιθανών να σου έκλεψε τα λεφτά.Πολύ πιθανών οι γονείς σου να σε αδικούν. Αν όμως δεν ηρεμήσεις,δεν ξεπεράσεις τα ψυχολογικά σου προβλήματα,δεν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου και δεν ξεκινάς μια σχέση με αγαθές προθέσεις, θα καταλήγεις να σε εκμεταλλεύονται και χαμένη. Ναι οι άντρες σκεφτόμαστε αρκετά το sex, *ναι θέλουμε τις γυναίκες για αυτό, το θέμα είναι τι άλλο προσφέρει πέρα από αυτό.Εκεί γίνεται η διαφορα μεταξύ στο με ποια θα κάνουμε αρπαχτή,σχέση,γάμο*.*Το ότι βλέπεις κυνικά τα πράγματα πίστεψε με γίνεται αντιληπτό από όσους συναναστρέφεσαι.*Ειδικά άμα δεν μιλάς πολύ,απλά ξινίζεις τα μούτρα σου την ώρα που βάζει χυμό να πιει και μόλις μπαίνει ο ξάδερφος τον κοίτα σαν λουκούμι ,δεν εμπνέεται κάποιος στο να του δημιουργηθούν συναισθήματα. *Δεν είναι όλοι οι άντρες "λαλακες" όπως και όλες οι γυναίκες "τουτανες".Εκεί έξω υπάρχουν άντρες που πραγματικά θέλουν να βρούνε ένα καλο κορίτσι, με ειλικρίνεια, πιστό, να κάνουνε μια σχέση και μια μέρα να παντρευτούν.Προσπάθησε να γίνεις μια από αυτές για να βρεθεί κάποιος από αυτούς.*
> 
> Μέσα σε κάθε κυνικό άτομο υπάρχει ένας απογοητευμένος ιδεαλιστής. George Carlin


πολυ ενδιαφερον. εχεις δικιο σε πολλα.
(μην κολλας τις λεξεις με τα σημεια στιξης σε γραμμες- τρενα, γιατι κοβεται το κειμενο)

----------


## nikiii

Κερασι δεν τον άφησα αλλά ίσως έπρεπε γιατί δεν ήταν τόσο ευγενικός. Γι'απλή σχέση μιλάμε προς το παρόν κι όχι για συγκατηκήση. Αν μένω θα μένω για λίγες μέρες. Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω με ξαδέρφους, φίλους κλπ αυτών που γνωρίζω. Επίσης δεν μου αρέσει να προσεγγίζω εγώ τους άλλους

----------


## kerasi

Γιατι κοπελα μου δεν ειναι ευγενικος? Μια χαρα παιδι ειναι και απ οτι θυμαμαι δε σε πιεσε να κανεις καποια δουλεια, ενα ψιλοκαθαρισμα εκανες ενω το χες παρει οτι θα σε βαλει να κανεις την παραδουλευτρα. Λοιπον μηπως εισαι κ συ λιγο ιδιοτροπη? Ο ενας σου βρωμαει ο αλλος σου ξυνιζει. Αποφασισε επιτελους. Ειναι μεγαλη ευκαιρια να φυγεις απ το χωριο κ να εισαι μ ενα καλο παιδι στην πολη.

----------


## nikiii

Ευχαριστώ white καταρχήν που διάβασες το θέμα μου. Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τα δικα μου αλλά στεναχωριεμαι όταν τα πράγματα αφορούν εμένα. Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες όμως νιώθω σαν να εχω δύο εαυτούς στο θέμα σχέσεων λόγω κάποιων καταστάσεων από το παρελθόν. Θέλω να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον κι όταν νιώθω ότι δεν γίνεται μου βγαίνει ο άλλος μου εαυτός για να προστατεύσω εμένα. Δεν μου φταίει κάνεις το παρελθόν μου φταίει που με τρομάζει να το ξαναζήσω. Από την μια με ελκύει το στυλ του άντρα ναρκισσου κι από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι εχω την ανάγκη να είμαι σε μια σχέση που αξίζει. Ίσως δεν είμαι έτοιμη να σταθεροποιηθώ κάπου πλέον. Το έκανα μια φορά με την ψυχή μου και κέρδισα τα χειρότερα. Έμαθα πια να είμαι σαν αυτόν. Όποιος καίγεται στον χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι. Και ναι μου αρέσει τελικά. Ξέρεις γιατί; γιατί με έλεγε που@να εκείνος που είχα τότε και έτσι μου φερόταν αφού αυτό ήθελε να είμαι γι'αυτόν ενώ ήξερε ότι είμαι καλό κορίτσι και μου το έλεγε και οι δικοί μου όμως με έβριζαν έτσι γιατί

----------


## nikiii

έτρεχα μαζί του. Η ψυχή μου όμως πονούσε γι'αυτό και είχα αρρωστήσει. Τώρα όμως που εχω άλλες σκέψεις πια δεν με βρίζει κανείς και δεν τις ξέρουν. Μπράβο που είσαι έτσι στις σχέσεις σου. Προσωπικα εχω απατήσει κι όχι μια και δύο μόνο. Δεν προκαλώ όμως ούτε με λόγια ούτε με πράξεις αλλά ούτε και με το να βγαίνω γυμνή στον δρόμο. Ούτε διάλεξα πότε κάποιον που θα πληγωθεί. Με έκαναν να πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζω για κάτι παραπάνω εκτός από σεξ γι'αυτό και αυτό κυρίως θέλω. Δεν εχω ξεπεράσει ουσιαστικά εκείνον από το παρελθόν μου. Τον έβλεπα σαν θεό και συγκρίνω όποιον γνωρίζω μαζί του. Δεν άξιζε αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να πάρει κανείς την θέση του στο μυαλό μου θα είναι σαν να τον αφήνω πίσω κι ας το έκανα ήδη. Περισσότερο μιλάω για ευγένεια κι όχι για το τι θα μου δώσει και τι όχι ο άλλος. Την ψυχή μου μπορεί να την γεμίσει; στην αρχή φοβήθηκα να παω σπίτι του ενώ ήταν κι ο ξαδέρφος του αλλά είδα ότι ήταν εντάξει άτομο. Πουθενά δεν μίλησα για εναλλακτική προσωπικα εγώ. Είχε μια

----------


## nikiii

στοιχειώδη ευγένεια ο ξένος παρά το άτομο που με κάποιο τρόπο θεωρείται δικό μου. Στο τηλέφωνο είναι καλύτερος. Τα μούτρα μου δεν τα ξινίζω ξέρω να είμαι διακριτική. Τα δικα του ξινίζε κι από πάνω χωρίς λόγο. Δεν έβαλε χυμό να πιεί και δεν κοίταξα τον ξαδέρφο του σαν λουκούμι. Ένιωσα άσχημα στο σπίτι του και θα προτιμούσα να ήταν αλλιώς προς εμένα. Πάλι λάθος έκανα όμως. Έτυχε να παω σε σπίτια άλλων και είδα πολύ καλύτερη συμπεριφορά. Έτσι είμαι αλλά δεν το εκτιμούν γι'αυτό και χρησιμοποιώ τον άλλο εαυτό μου και θέλω να γίνω το αντίθετο για να μην με νοιάζει τίποτα και να περνάω καλά. Όλα είναι μια αντίδραση κι εγώ τα όνειρα μου τα έκανα μόνο για έναν άνθρωπο. Καταστράφηκαν όμως. Έτσι κι αλλιώς νιώθω τελειωμένη.

----------


## nikiii

Κερασι ξέρω ότι είναι ευκαιρία αλλά κάπου εδώ κοροϊδευόμαστε. Ναι ιδιότροπη είμαι. Πάντως θα φανεί αν ταιριάζουμε

----------


## white

Από τα λεγόμενα σου ο πρώην σου,σου φερόταν πολύ άσχημα.Εύκολο να βρείς κάποιον καλύτερο.Πιστεύεις ότι άμα γίνεις το αντίθετο από "καλο κορίτσι" θα είναι όλα πιο εύκολα και θα σου φέρονται καλύτερα οι άντρες;Θα σου φέρονται σαν "κακό κορίτσι" και εφόσον έχεις καλά στοιχεια μέσα σου,αν είναι κάποιον που αδικείς με αυτή την τακτική είναι πρώτα ο εαυτός σου.Μην τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου επειδή κάποιοι άνθρωποι στο παρελθόν σου ήταν κακοί.Μην χαραμίζεις ότι καλο σε χαρακτηρίζει και γίνεσαι σαν αυτούς.Στο τέλος πάντα το καλο κερδίζει,να το ξέρεις.

----------


## nikiii

Το ξέρω. Όσους γνώρισα ήταν πολύ καλύτεροι στο χαρακτήρα. Το έκοβα όμως και με έψαχναν πάλι. Εκείνον ένιωθα ότι τιμωρώ. Η χειρότερη τιμωρία για μένα ήταν η ελπίδα κι όσο για το σεξ όσο απέχω για λόγους πίεσης δικών μου φοβάμαι ότι θα αρχίσω να το μισώ

----------


## nikiii

Θα συναντηθούμε τώρα τρίτη φορά και πριν λίγο μου έστειλε ένα μύνημα που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. TΗN KYPIAKH ΘA ΦEPEIΣ ΓIA MAM KATI NA ΔOKIMAΣΩ ΞANA TΗN TEXNH ΣOY ΣTO MAΓEIPEMA.TA ΛEME META. Είναι σωστό πιστεύεται;

----------


## kerasi

Κοπελα μου με αδεια χερια θα πας στο σπιτι του; Εννοειται οτι θα του πας ενα καλο φαγακι, οι αντρες τα εκτιμανε αυτα.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Θα συναντηθούμε τώρα τρίτη φορά και πριν λίγο μου έστειλε ένα μύνημα που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. TΗN KYPIAKH ΘA ΦEPEIΣ ΓIA MAM KATI NA ΔOKIMAΣΩ ΞANA TΗN TEXNH ΣOY ΣTO MAΓEIPEMA.TA ΛEME META. Είναι σωστό πιστεύεται;


Τι ρομαντικος θεε μου!!

----------


## nikiii

Βασικα δεν το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα κακό να παω κάτι να φάμε για το μεσημέρι αφού θα είμαστε μαζί από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ. Να σημειώσω ότι του εχω πει ήδη πριν συναντηθούμε ότι ξέρω λίγα πράγματα στο μαγείρεμα και ότι θα μάθω. Την προηγούμενη φορά του πηγα φαΐ στο οποίο με βοήθησε η μάνα μου. Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε είναι το ΘΑ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ. Και κάτι ακόμα θα μπορούσε να με βγάλει για φαγητό αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο δεν θέλω να το κατακρίνω γιατί μπορεί να μην θέλει να ξοδέψει για φαγητό. (δεν περισσεύουν σε όλους) θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να φτιάξουμε κάτι εκεί (μου το πρότεινε η μάνα μου στην οποία δεν το είπα επακριβώς) αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαθέτει από κουζινικά στα ντουλάπια του και θα θεωρούσα απαράδεκτο να τα άνοιγα για να δω ακόμα δεν γνωριστηκαμε. Την προηγούμενη φορά που πηγα τα φάγαμε κρύα μιας και δεν είχε να τα ζεστάνουμε. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα στο νέο του σπίτι. Η μητέρα μου είχε μια απορία πάντως δηλαδή κάθε φορά που θα πηγαίνεις πρέπει να του πας και φαΐ;

----------


## white

Ενας άντρας είναι ευτυχισμένος με τρία πράγματα σε μια σχέση:
1.Καλό σεξ
2.Καλό φαγητό
3.'Οχι γκρίνια
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου...

----------


## nikiii

Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που γράφεις white πολύ καλά. Δεν γκρινιάζω καθόλου σε αυτόν και γενικώς προσπαθώ να το αποφεύγω στους άλλους. Μόνη μου γκρινιάζω όμως γιατί θέλω να αναλύω κάποια πράγματα για να ξέρω τι αντιδράσεις είναι σωστές ώστε να είμαι κι εγώ εντάξει για να μην εκμεταλλεύονται και οι άλλοι κάποια πράγματα. Δεν έχουμε κάνει ακόμα σεξ εν τω μεταξύ.

----------


## iliana26

νικη σου εκλεψε λεφτα απο την τσαντα σε εβαλε να καθαρισεις το σπιτι ηταν αγενης και θα ξανασυντηθειται??????? γιατι ? ειλικρινα πες μου γιατι..

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> Τι ρομαντικος θεε μου!!


έτσι ακριβώς. :p



> Βασικα δεν το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα κακό να παω κάτι να φάμε για το μεσημέρι αφού θα είμαστε μαζί από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ. Να σημειώσω ότι του εχω πει ήδη πριν συναντηθούμε ότι ξέρω λίγα πράγματα στο μαγείρεμα και ότι θα μάθω. Την προηγούμενη φορά του πηγα φαΐ στο οποίο με βοήθησε η μάνα μου. Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε είναι το ΘΑ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ. Και κάτι ακόμα θα μπορούσε να με βγάλει για φαγητό αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο δεν θέλω να το κατακρίνω γιατί μπορεί να μην θέλει να ξοδέψει για φαγητό. (δεν περισσεύουν σε όλους) θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να φτιάξουμε κάτι εκεί (μου το πρότεινε η μάνα μου στην οποία δεν το είπα επακριβώς) αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαθέτει από κουζινικά στα ντουλάπια του και θα θεωρούσα απαράδεκτο να τα άνοιγα για να δω ακόμα δεν γνωριστηκαμε. Την προηγούμενη φορά που πηγα τα φάγαμε κρύα μιας και δεν είχε να τα ζεστάνουμε. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα στο νέο του σπίτι. Η μητέρα μου είχε μια απορία πάντως δηλαδή κάθε φορά που θα πηγαίνεις πρέπει να του πας και φαΐ;


τι τρώει καθημερινά; Του στέλνει η μάνα του ταπεράκι ή τρώει έξω; Kαι πράγματι το θα φέρεις είναι κάπως.Τουλάχιστον μετά τη λέξη Μαγείρεμα στο μήνυμα,υπάρχει ερωτηματικό ή τελεία;

----------


## melissa

Ειλικρινά Νίκη πιστεύω ότι τα προβλήματά σου δημιουργούνται γιατί δεν μιλάς. Αν νιώθεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατί δεν αντιδράς; Π.χ. σου είπε τώρα να φέρεις φαγητό όταν βρεθείτε και λες δεν θες να τον πιέσεις για έξω. Το καταλαβαίνω. Αφού όμως έχεις κι εσύ την απορία αντί να κάθεσαι να αναρωτιέσαι τι κουζινικά έχει και αντί να θες να κάνεις τον ντεντέκτιβ όταν είσαι σπίτι του για να δεις τι έχει στα ντουλάπια γράψτου στο επόμενο μήνυμα ότι πιστεύεις ότι θα είναι πιο ωραία να μαγειρέψετε μαζί σπίτι του και ότι θα έχει πιο πολύ πλάκα και θα φάτε και ζεστό φαγητό της ώρας αντί να το φέρνεις κρύο και ξαναζεσταμένο. Και κάντε κάτι απλό που δεν θα χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια πχ μια μακαρονάδα. Αλλά κάνε κάτι ώστε να δεθείτε και να έρθετε πιο κοντά, δηλαδή
1. ΜΙΛΑ - πες του την ιδέα σου, δες πώς θα αντιδράσει
2. Κάντε πράγματα μαζί - δεν είναι παράλογο να μαγειρέψετε παρέα και πιστεύω ότι θα σας φέρει πιο κοντά

----------


## Remedy

πες τα ρε μελισσα.
σιγα μην κουβαλησεις μαζι και την ζωντανη κοτα και το καλαθι με τα φρεσκα αυγα...

----------


## nikiii

Θα δω πως θα είναι τα πράγματα και την άλλη φορά αν και φοβάμαι λίγο. Μετά το μαγείρεμα υπάρχει τελεία όχι ερωτηματικό. Είναι όπως το γράφω παραπάνω. Η μητέρα του του στέλνει κάπου κάπου και την άλλη φορά μου είπε ότι είχε γιατί του έφερε ο ξαδέρφος του. Παραπάνω δεν με συμφέρει να ρωτήσω. Δεν είναι και πρώτη φορά που μένει μόνος. Δεν θα του πηγαίνω και συνέχεια. Θα παω τώρα πάλι ξανά με φαΐ και θα του πω αν συζητηθεί για την επόμενη. Σιγά σιγά θα φέρει πράγματα στο σπίτι. Μου είχε πει ότι αν μένω θα μαγειρεύουμε.

----------


## Remedy

το θεμα δεν ειναι να του φερεις- να μη του φερεις, ποιος του παει, ποιος του φερνει.
το προβλημα ειναι ολη αυτη η μικρομεσαια μιζερια, ενω ακομα δεν εχετε τπτ απολυτως, ουτε καν ερωτικη σχεση.
η ξενερα του αιωνα.
τι να πω...

----------


## nikiii

Αυτό ακριβώς

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Αν κατάλαβα καλά γιατί δεν τα έχω διαβάσει κ όλα:
1ο ραντεβού όλα οκ.
2ο ραντεβού σου ζητάει φασίνα, σε στέλνει σε εξωτερικές δουλειές, δε σε βγάζει ούτε για 1 ποτό κ σε κλέβει κ από πάνω (!)
3ο ραντεβού απαιτεί φαγητό κ ποιός ξέρει κ τί θα προκύψει στην πορεία.
Δεν θα εντυπωσιαζόμουν καθόλου αν στο 4ο ραντεβού την έβλεπε κ επισήμως νταβατζής..... Έκπληξη θα μου προκαλούσε μόνο αν (έστω κ μετά από αγανάκτηση) του το αρνιούσουν ή έστω, ακόμα κ αν τελικά έλεγες όχι, δεν το σκεφτόσουν πολύ σοβαρά στο ενδιάμεσο κ δεν το συζητούσες μήπως κ το κάνεις..... 

Νίκη, αν ήσουν εκ φύσεως πολυγαμική κ συνειδητά είχες- δεν είχες σχέση, ήθελες να πας 1 test drive όποιον σου γυαλίσει, τότε οκ μια χαρά κάνει,ς θέμα δικό σου, εδώ δεν ηθικολογούμε, ή τουλάχιστον είμαι η τελευταία που θα ηθικολογήσω. Όμως το να κερατώνεις σχεδόν ψυχαναγκαστικά τους πάντες για να "ισοφαρίσεις" την άσχημη κ μειωτική συμπεριφορά που υφίστασαι, αυτό δεν είναι υγιής αντίδραση, μόνο τον εαυτό σου φθείρεις..... Διαλέγεις μάλλον τέτοιου είδους ανθρώπους λόγω χαμηλής (ή να πω ανύπαρκτης.....?) αυτοεκτίμησης κ αυτοσεβασμού. Κανονικά σε τέτοια άτομα δεν θα έπρεπε να ρίξεις ούτε 1/2 ματιά. Πώς περιμένεις να σου φερθούν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, πόσο μάλλον αν κουβαλάς μια τεράστια ταμπέλα με κεφαλαία νέον γράμματα που αναμοσβήνουν κ γράφουν "απελπισμένο θύμα"? Για να επιβεβαιώσεις το λάθος αντρικό πρότυπο που έχεις στο μυαλό σου αλλά ίσως κ επειδή εσύ η ίδια δεν πιστεύεις πως αξίζεις κάτι καλό, πας κ επιλέγεις τα χειρότερα κατακάθια της αγοράς. Κ να πω πως τους θες για 1-2 βράδια, να πω άντε κ πάει στα κομμάτια.....Εσύ από το 1ο (ιντερνετικό κιόλας !) "καλημέρα" το πας σε γάμους κ συμβιώσεις. Ξέρεις πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό στον άλλον, σε συνδυασμό πάντα κ με την υπόλοιπη συμπεριφορά σου....? Μεταφράζεται σε "απελπισμένη, που θέλει κάποιον για σοβαρή σχέση, διαθέτει μηδενικές απαιτήσεις κ απεριόριστες αντοχές κ ανοχές σε κακομεταχείριση, άρα ρίχνουμε κ 2-3 ξεπέτες, αφού πρώτα της πετάξουμε το δήθεν δόλωμα της σχέσης για να τσιμπήσει, ξεζουμίζουμε το θύμα που δεν αντιδράει σε τίποτα, εκμεταλλευόμαστε ό,τι εκμεταλλευόμαστε κ δρόμο....".
Κ αν νομίζεις ότι τέτοιους άντρες τους "εκδικείσαι" ή παίρνεις το αίμα σου πίσω με το να τους κερατώνεις, σόρυ αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν παίζει. Δεν νοιώθουν κάτι για εσένα, ούτε το βλέπουν ως σχέση, να εκμεταλλευτούν θέλουν για όσο πάει, άντε αναλόγως χαρακτήρα να τους τσούξει λίγο ο εγωϊσμός. Τίποτα άλλο παραπάνω.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Ενας άντρας είναι ευτυχισμένος με τρία πράγματα σε μια σχέση:
> 1.Καλό σεξ
> 2.Καλό φαγητό
> 3.'Οχι γκρίνια
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου...


Μπααααα...... σε 1η φάση είναι καλά. Μετά βαριέστε γιατί η κοπέλα γίνεται δεδομένη. Έλα πες την αλήθεια τώρα, στην πραγματικότητα σας αρέσει να σας βγάζει η κοπέλα λίγο κ την πίστη, δεν τα θέλετε πάντα κ όλα εύκολα.... Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι ισχύει το 1ο μαζί με 1 "καλή" δόση φτυσίματος (αναλόγως κ το χαρακτήρα βέβαια, άλλοι όσο τους περιφρονείς τόσο κολλάνε, άλλοι σηκώνουν λίγο ΄φτύσιμο" ίσα- ίσα απλά να διατηρείται το ενδιαφέρον τους, υπό την έννοια ότι συνήθως αν κάποιος καταλάβει σωστά ή λάθος πως σε έχει κατακτήσει ολοκληρωτικά χάνει το ενδιαφέρον του, είναι αυτό που λέμε πως το παιχνίδι της κατάκτησης είναι πιο ενδιαφέρον από την κατάκτηση). Αλλά γενικά πιστεύω πως αν τα λαμβάνετε όλα αδιαμαρτύρητα από την κοπέλα, γρήγορα βαριέστε. Έχω δει μάλιστα κ περιπτώσεις που σας αρέσει πολύ να μπαίνατε στην κουζίνα χάριν μια κοπέλας.

----------


## white

Να μας βγάζει την πιστη; Φτύσιμο; Συγγνώμη αλλα εγώ μιλάω για μια σχέση αμοιβαίου σεβασμού,αλληλοβοήθειας και ειλικρίνειας.Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι διαγωνισμός εγωισμού,διπλωματικό παιχνίδι και πόλεμος νεύρων.Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες χαρακτηρίζει μικρής ηλικίας ζευγάρια.Αν σε βαρεθεί κάποιος ενώ είσαι τόσο καλή μαζί του μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι είναι λάθος άνθρωπος να κανεις σχέση.Δεν έχει να κάνει με τους υπολοιπους άντρες.Δεν νομίζω ότι αν κάποια με φτύσει θα κολλήσω. Καλο είναι να υπάρχει αμοιβαίο ενδιαφέρον.Αν δεν υπάρχει ποιος ο λόγος να χάνεις χρόνο.Εννοείται ότι θα μπω στην κουζίνα για χάρη τις κοπέλας μου! Το είπες λες και θα περάσει τις πόρτες τις κολάσεως η κάποιο άβατο μέρος. Απλά αυτά είναι τα τρία βασικά που κάνουν έναν άντρα ικανοποιημένο.Ούτε σημαίνει ότι θα τα εκτιμήσουν όλοι ούτε ότι άμα κανεις αυτά θα πάει να πάρει βέρες.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Να μας βγάζει την πιστη; Φτύσιμο; Συγγνώμη αλλα εγώ μιλάω για μια σχέση αμοιβαίου σεβασμού,αλληλοβοήθειας και ειλικρίνειας.Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι διαγωνισμός εγωισμού,διπλωματικό παιχνίδι και πόλεμος νεύρων.Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες χαρακτηρίζει μικρής ηλικίας ζευγάρια.Αν σε βαρεθεί κάποιος ενώ είσαι τόσο καλή μαζί του μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι είναι λάθος άνθρωπος να κανεις σχέση.Δεν έχει να κάνει με τους υπολοιπους άντρες.Δεν νομίζω ότι αν κάποια με φτύσει θα κολλήσω. Καλο είναι να υπάρχει αμοιβαίο ενδιαφέρον.Αν δεν υπάρχει ποιος ο λόγος να χάνεις χρόνο.Εννοείται ότι θα μπω στην κουζίνα για χάρη τις κοπέλας μου! Το είπες λες και θα περάσει τις πόρτες τις κολάσεως η κάποιο άβατο μέρος. Απλά αυτά είναι τα τρία βασικά που κάνουν έναν άντρα ικανοποιημένο.Ούτε σημαίνει ότι θα τα εκτιμήσουν όλοι ούτε ότι άμα κανεις αυτά θα πάει να πάρει βέρες.


Στις τελευταίες 2 προτάσεις συμφωνώ. Κ στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ, αλλά αν δεν πρόσεξες, έγραψα τη λέξη "συνήθως". Κ δυστυχώς, οι περισσότερες σχέσεις που βλέπουμε γύρω μας δε χαρακτηρίζονται κ ιδιαίτερα υγιής...... λίγο- πολύ στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις το πάνω χέρι το έχει αυτός που αισθάνεται τα λιγότερα κ οι περισσότεροι (άντρες- γυναίκες) κολλάνε εκεί που ζορίζονται λίγο κ εκεί που τους έχουν λίγο στο φτύσιμο.... Δε μίλησα για το ποιό είναι το ισορροπημένο μοντέλο σχέσεων, είπα για το τί βλέπουμε συνήθως γύρω μας.

----------


## nikiii

1ο ραντεβού ήταν αρκετά καλά στο 2ο επίσης του πήγα φαΐ. 3ο θα του παω πάλι φαγητό και λογικα θα προχωρήσουμε. Πολυγαμική είμαι κατά κάποιον τρόπο και ήμουν πάντα αλλά να τον εχω νταβατζή αυτό παραπάει. Όπου ήμουν σχεδόν πάντα μίλαγα και με άλλους παράλληλα χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα τους συναντούσα πάντα. Αν ήμουν πιο κοινωνική και δεν βαριόμουν ίσως. Τέτοια συμπεριφορά πρώτη φορά συνάντησα. Έτυχε να βγω και με πιο ευγενικούς. Αυτοί που μου αρέσουν ακόμα και για σχέση τους βλέπω εξωτερικα πρώτα μετά κάποιες φορές ανακαλύπτω ότι δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Τέτοιου είδους άντρες ξέρω ότι δεν τους εκδικούμαι γιατί κι εκείνοι την δουλειά τους κάνουν άρα ούτε εκείνοι νιώθουν άσχημα οπότε είμαστε καλά. Όμως δεν με έλκουν ούτε για την πλάκα μου άτομα με τον χαρακτήρα που έχει δείξει. Με ξαδέρφους φίλους κλπ αυτών που γνωρίζω όμως δεν θα ασχολιόμουν καθόλου. Θα ήθελα όμως να εχω κάτι σταθερό και καλό και το ότι του ανέφερα για κάτι σοβαρό ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω την θέση μου από την αρχή γιατί δεν θέλω να μπλεξω πάλι σε χαζοσχέσεις. Δεν το έκανα αυτό κι άλλες φορές. Μόνο με 10 εχω κάνει κάτι παραπάνω σε όλη μου την ζωή αλλά είχα και πολλούς άλλους πιο μικρή που ήταν μόνο φάσεις η σχέσεις που δεν ήταν ολοκληρωμένες. Δεν πιστεύουν όλοι ότι μπορεί να σκέφτομαι κάτι τέτοια η να κάνω και μου το έχουν πει γιατί το πρόσωπο μου βγάζει μια αθωώτητα.

----------


## nikiii

Στα 27 δηλαδή τώρα πόσες πιθανότητες έχει κάποιος να κάνει μια ουσιαστική σχέση που θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε γάμο ας πούμε με πραγματικά αισθήματα χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο συμφέρον; μιας και δεν είναι ο άλλος πια παιδάκι να νιώσει πράγματα για τον άλλον νιώθωντας ενθουσιασμό και να τον αγαπάει με κλειστα τα μάτια; νομίζω καμία. Βέβαια όλα θέλουν χρόνο αλλά όταν έχεις ζήσει και 5 πράγματα χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο χρόνο για να νιώσεις πράγματα που σίγουρα θα είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένα και θα βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα και κατά πόσο τα αξίζει και ο άλλος

----------


## nikiii

Το ακύρωσε και δεν πηγα. Τώρα θα ξανασυζητησουμε για να παω μου είπε

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Νικη εχεις μπλεξει με βλαχαδερα.Στο σπιτι σου,στα ερωτικα σου,παντου :mad:

----------


## Remedy

εγω ακομα απορω..
αν εισαι βεβαιη οτι σου πηρε ΚΑΙ λεφτα μεσα απο την τσαντα ο τυπος, πως και ΓΙΑΤΙ σκεφτεσαι να συνεχισεις τις συναντησεις...

----------


## white

> Στα 27 δηλαδή τώρα πόσες πιθανότητες έχει κάποιος να κάνει μια ουσιαστική σχέση που θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε γάμο ας πούμε με πραγματικά αισθήματα χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο συμφέρον; μιας και δεν είναι ο άλλος πια παιδάκι να νιώσει πράγματα για τον άλλον νιώθωντας ενθουσιασμό και να τον αγαπάει με κλειστα τα μάτια; νομίζω καμία. Βέβαια όλα θέλουν χρόνο αλλά όταν έχεις ζήσει και 5 πράγματα χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο χρόνο για να νιώσεις πράγματα που σίγουρα θα είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένα και θα βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα και κατά πόσο τα αξίζει και ο άλλος


συγγνώμη αλλα στα 27 είναι το πιο πιθανό να κάνει κάποιος μια ουσιαστική σχέση που οδηγεί σε γάμο.Ισα ισα πιο μικροί συνήθως κάνουμε σχέσεις απλά για να περνάμε καλά.Όσο για το συμφέρον,βγάλε από το μυαλό σου επιτέλους ότι όλοι θέλουν να σε εκμεταλλευτούν και αν κάποιος θέλει να παντρευτεί,πρέπει να έχεις μεζονέτα,προίκα και καλή δουλειά.Ok ο τύπος μπορεί να είναι playboy,κλέφτης,όλα τα κακά.Όσο όμως έχεις στο μυαλό σου ποσο άσχημα σε φέρθηκε o πρώην,πως θα τον εκδικηθείς κάνοντας "χαρούμενους" άλλους και παρατώντας τους και ότι για να παντρευτεί κάποιος πρέπει να έχει όφελος,θα πέφτεις πάνω σε τέτοιους.Καλύτερα να αφήσεις τους άντρες για λίγο και να τα βρείς με τον εαυτό σου γιατί με τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τα πράγματα και ευτυχισμένη δεν θα είσαι και βούτυρο στο ψωμί τους είναι κάποια που τους κάνει την "εξυπηρέτηση" και εξαφανίζεται ξαφνικά.Νομίζω ότι δεν είσαι έτοιμη για σχέση και ενώ νομίζεις ότι τους παίζεις,είσαι εσύ το θύμα σε κάθε περίπτωση.Στα 27 του δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι και να το χρησιμοποιήσει.Μείνε λίγο καιρό μονη,συμφιλιώσου με τον εαυτό σου,με το αντιθετο φίλο και όταν είσαι αποφασισμένη να κανεις μια σχέση με καλές προθέσεις,αφέσου.Όλο αυτό μου μοιάζει με ρωσικη ρουλέτα.Λες και κάποιος από τους δυο πρέπει να χάσει.Σε μια σχέση πρέπει να υπάρχει αγάπη,ειλικρίνεια,συνεννόη ση και αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη.Στην περίπτωση σου τα στοιχεια που υπάρχουν στο τραπέζι είναι sex,καχυποψία,μηδέν επικοινωνία και φόβος.Πριν κανεις sex με κάποιον,του μαγειρέψεις,αρραβωνιαστεί ε,κοίτα να αγαπηθείτε,να δείτε άμα ταιριάζετε και άμα θέλετε να είστε μαζί.

----------


## marian_m

> εγω ακομα απορω..
> αν εισαι βεβαιη οτι σου πηρε ΚΑΙ λεφτα μεσα απο την τσαντα ο τυπος, πως και ΓΙΑΤΙ σκεφτεσαι να συνεχισεις τις συναντησεις...


Εγώ πάλι δεν απορώ πλέον.
Τσάμπα το συζητάμε. 
Ο καθένας ως εκεί που μπορεί.

----------


## nikiii

Ναι μου πήρε λεφτά είμαι σίγουρη γι'αυτό. Τώρα γιατί θέλω να τις συνεχίσω είναι άλλη ιστορία. Σίγουρα δεν θα ανεχτώ τέτοια συμπεριφορά για πολύ αν συνεχίσει έτσι. White έμεινα για ένα διάστημα μόνη κι αυτό όχι από επιλογή δική μου. Έγιναν πολλά μέσα στον χρόνο αυτό και με τον γαμπρό μου που έβαζε λόγια για μένα. Σεξ εχω να κάνω ένα χρόνο ακριβώς. Είχα όμως ευκαιρίες αλλά ένιωθα πιεσμενη από το σπίτι και δεν αποφάσιζα να βγω. Τον Αύγουστο ήταν να κάνω κάτι πάλι με κάποιον αλλά δεν είχε στυση. Μου είχε πει ότι το πρόβλημα το είχε από Απρίλιο και ίσως ήταν από κούραση. Όχι δεν είπα αυτό να πω σε οποιονδήποτε να προχωρήσουμε με την προϋπόθεση να αρραβωνιαστουμε. Αλλά είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να ξεκαθαρίζεις την θέση σου από την αρχή για το τι θέλεις. Ελεύθερη σχέση, ένα βράδυ κι ύστερα γειά, σχέση(εμένα αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε αλλά πρέπει να δεις και τι άνθρωπος είναι ο άλλος πάντα) έτυχε να κάνω όμως και κάτι με κάποιους χωρίς να εχω σχέση.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Να σου πω κατι,εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση που ταυτοχρονα:

α)μενεις σε μικρο μερος χωρις πολλες ευκαιριες για δουλεια και κοινωνικοποιηση

β)μπορεις ομως και γνωριζεις καμποσους γκομενους που τους παιζεις και κομπολοι

γ)και ενω εχεις τοσους θαυμαστες δεν μπορεις να βρεις ενα σωστο για κατι πιο σοβαρο και καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι με αυτον τον βλακα

Εχω καταλαβει κατι λαθος?

----------


## nikiii

Το ίντερνετ κάνει θαύματα γι'αυτό. Παλιότερα που είχα και κάποιες δραστηριότητες πχ σχολείο, δουλειά, έβγαινα με την ξαδέρφη μου στην πόλη της με κοίταζαν. Δεν έβγαινα με όλους βέβαια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ ίσως δεν χειριζόμουν τα πράγματα σωστά

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Το ιντερνετ και τωρα το εχεις και μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις ομως..

----------


## nikiii

Ξέρω αλλά τώρα αποφεύγω να γνωρίσω άλλους προς το παρόν. Όταν έπρεπε να το κάνω πιο πριν είχα κατάθλιψη και μετά κοίταζα κάποιους μόνο για πλάκα. Τώρα που θέλω πιέζομαι. Θα δω τι θα κάνω με αυτόν από τον χαρακτήρα που θα δείξει πάλι

----------


## nikiii

Πήγα σήμερα σπίτι του και μου ξανάέκλεψε 10 ευρώ το έκανα θέμα χωρίς όμως να τον κατηγορήσω ανοιχτα. Και του είπα ότι και τώρα και την άλλη φορά δεν τα βρήκα μέσα στην τσάντα, ότι είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα είχα μέσα ότι δεν τα βρίσκω στο δρόμο. Είχε αμηχανία. Δεν θα τον ξανασυναντήσω. Τώρα πρέπει να πω στο σπίτι μου ότι με έκλεψε δύο φορές και να σταματήσουν να ελπίζουν

----------


## white

Να ελπίζουν σε τί;

----------


## nikiii

Στο ότι θα εχω κάτι σοβαρό μαζί του. Τέλος πάντων τους το είπα και τελείωσε όλα καλά

----------


## marian_m

> Πήγα σήμερα σπίτι του και μου ξανάέκλεψε 10 ευρώ το έκανα θέμα χωρίς όμως να τον κατηγορήσω ανοιχτα. Και του είπα ότι και τώρα και την άλλη φορά δεν τα βρήκα μέσα στην τσάντα, ότι είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα είχα μέσα ότι δεν τα βρίσκω στο δρόμο. Είχε αμηχανία. Δεν θα τον ξανασυναντήσω. Τώρα πρέπει να πω στο σπίτι μου ότι με έκλεψε δύο φορές και να σταματήσουν να ελπίζουν


Εύχομαι να λες παραμύθια νίκη.
Διαφορετικά, έχεις κερδίσει βραβείο βλακείας!
Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο είναι χειρότερο...

----------


## nikiii

Μάλλον το δεύτερο

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Ναι μου πήρε λεφτά είμαι σίγουρη γι'αυτό. Τώρα γιατί θέλω να τις συνεχίσω είναι άλλη ιστορία. Σίγουρα δεν θα ανεχτώ τέτοια συμπεριφορά για πολύ αν συνεχίσει έτσι. White έμεινα για ένα διάστημα μόνη κι αυτό όχι από επιλογή δική μου. Έγιναν πολλά μέσα στον χρόνο αυτό και με τον γαμπρό μου που έβαζε λόγια για μένα. Σεξ εχω να κάνω ένα χρόνο ακριβώς. Είχα όμως ευκαιρίες αλλά ένιωθα πιεσμενη από το σπίτι και δεν αποφάσιζα να βγω. Τον Αύγουστο ήταν να κάνω κάτι πάλι με κάποιον αλλά δεν είχε στυση. Μου είχε πει ότι το πρόβλημα το είχε από Απρίλιο και ίσως ήταν από κούραση. Όχι δεν είπα αυτό να πω σε οποιονδήποτε να προχωρήσουμε με την προϋπόθεση να αρραβωνιαστουμε. Αλλά είμαι της άποψης ότι *πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να ξεκαθαρίζεις την θέση σου από την αρχή για το τι θέλεις.* Ελεύθερη σχέση, ένα βράδυ κι ύστερα γειά, σχέση(εμένα αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε αλλά πρέπει να δεις και τι άνθρωπος είναι ο άλλος πάντα) έτυχε να κάνω όμως και κάτι με κάποιους χωρίς να εχω σχέση.


Δε νομιζεις ρε κοριτσαρα οτι αυτα εινια πραγματα που προκυπτουν και δεν μπορεις να τα καθορισεις εξ' αρχης? Οκ το one night stand μπορεις να το ξερεις εξ' αρχης οτι θα ειναι γτ ετσι το εχεις κανονησει στο κεφαλι σου αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το πεις απ' την αρχη γτ 1) κατ αρχην (κατ' εμε) τα παντα ειναι one night stand μεχρι αποδειξεως του εναντιου και 2)μπορει να σου βγει αλλιως μετα. Οσο για τα αλλα 2 (σχεση και ελευθερη σχεση) αυτα σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να τα ξερεις εξ αρχης χωρις να γνωρισεις τον αλλον και να δοκιμασεις τη χημεια σας σε ολους τους τομεις. Τεσπα απ' ο,τι διαβαζω αποσπασματικα απ το παρων θεμα εχεις πονεσει και ταλαιπωρηθει πολυ. Χωσου λιγο στη φαση με το σκεπτικο οτι κατ' αρχην δε χρειαζεσαι κανεναν τους και ειδικα δε χρειαζεσαι γαμο! και αν ποτε παντρευτεις και θες να πετυχει πρεπει να το κανεις για εναν καλυτερο λογο απ' τις πιεσεις της οικογενειας σου!! αφοσιωσου στο να καλλιεργησεις τον εαυτο σου και να εισαι ολοκληρη, ετσι θα ελξεις και εναν ολοκληρο ανθρωπο. 

* και επιτελους μετακομισε απο κει σ΄εχει φαει το μερος

----------


## nikiii

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να μετακομίσω αυτό θέλω αλλά πως; όλα είναι θέμα χρημάτων. Σε πόλη τα πράγματα είναι κάπως καλύτερα από όλες τις απόψεις.

----------


## white

Μπορείς προσωρινά να βρεις πράγματα να κάνεις εκτός σπιτιού.Ισα ίσα να μην είσαι κλεισμένη σε αυτό το περιβάλλον.

----------


## nikiii

Τι να κάνω; τώρα λένε να μην ξαναβρώ κανέναν από φεϊσμπουκ και να μου κάνουν κανένα προξενιό. Τους είπα ότι αυτοί φταίνε που ανακατεύονται και δεν μπορώ ουσιαστικά να βάλω χι κατευθείαν σε όποιον ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει αν δεν μου αρέσει γιατί οκ μπορείς να μιλήσεις στους άλλους για θέμα χαρακτήρα και να το τελειωνεις μια ώρα αρχίτερα αν όμως σε θέμα προξενιου τώρα μπορεί να είναι κανένας καλός έξυπνος εργατικός συμπαθητικός,να ενδιαφέρεται για όλα Αυτα φαίνονται προς τα έξω. Εγώ όμως μπορεί να δω ότι έχει πολύ μικρό η ότι έχει προβλήματα στύσης αξεπέραστα. Αν πω ότι απλά δεν τον θέλω θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες αφού δεν έχει κάτι κακό. Θα ντρέπομαι να πω ότι δεν μου κάνει στο σεξ.

----------


## white

Πρώτα απ όλα μην τους ανακοινώνεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος στην ζωή σου,από την πρώτη φορα που θα βγείς με κάποιον.Τι είναι αυτό το δικό σου!Εγώ ξέρω μιλάς στους γονείς για τον σύντροφο σου,όταν πια τα πράγματα σοβαρεύουν και θες να κανεις πράγματα μαζί του.Όταν θα πρέπει να λείπεις μέρες από το σπίτι.Και αυτό για να μην ανησυχούν,όχι για να ετοιμάζουν φόρεμα για τον γάμο.Σχετικά με το προξενιο.Εδώ μονοι μας δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τον κατάλληλο,με τα δικά μας κριτήρια.Θα στον βρούνε οι δικοί σου,με τα δικά τους κριτήρια και θα σου κάνει;Από όλα όσα δεν θα σου αρέσουν σε κάποιον που άλλοι θα διαλέξουν για σένα,εσένα αυτό που σε φοβίζει είναι μην έχει μικρό λιλί;Το ότι κάποιος είναι "καλός έξυπνος εργατικός συμπαθητικός" δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και ο κατάλληλος για σένα.Εκτος και αν το μονο που σε νοιάζει είναι να έχει δουλειά,να σε πάρει από το χωριο και να έχει μεγάλο μόριο.Όσο για το facebook,ο ερωτας παραμονεύει παντού.Στα πιο απίστευτα μέρη.Μπορεί να βρείς τον άντρα τις ζωή σου παντού.Στο facebook,στο ανσανσέρ,από ένα λάθος sms,στην αίθουσα αναμονής στον οαεδ.Δεν κατηγοριοποιούμε τους ανθρώπους ανάλογα από που τους πρωτοείδαμε.Το καλύτερο είναι να ασχοληθείς με τον εαυτό σου,να τους αφήσεις όλους τους υπολοιπους στην ζωή τους και να κοιτάξεις πως θα περνάς καλά ξεφεύγοντας από το χωριο.Ούτε μωρό είσαι να πρέπει οι γονείς σου να παίζουν τόσο μεγάλο ρολο στην προσωπική σου ζωή αλλα και από την άλλη ούτε σε πήραν τα χρονια να θες μέσα στην χρονια να έχεις άντρα και παιδί.

----------


## nikiii

Το ξέρω εγώ αυτό θέλω να το ανακοινώνω τελευταία στιγμή αλλά με πιέζουν πλέον λόγω του ότι παντρεύτηκε η αδερφή μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι μένω μαζί τους και θα καταλάβουν λόγω τηλεφώνων λόγω συχνών εξόδων και δεν εχω τι να πω. Γι'αυτό η πόλη είναι καλύτερη επίσης και οι παρέες για να μπορείς να λες παραμύθια.

----------


## white

Δεν χρειάζεται παραμύθια.Ένας φίλος μου είναι.Να μην τους αφήνεις να σε πιέζουν,εσύ θα λες "εμένα η δουλειά με νοιάζει,δεν με νοιάζουν οι γάμοι",να το κόψουν.

----------


## nikiii

Το λέω πολλές φορές. Δεν εχω παρέες εχω μόνο μια φιλη

----------


## nikiii

Προχτές μου μίλησε και μου είπε ότι δεν του στέλνω ούτε μύνημα ούτε παίρνω τηλέφωνο. Του μίλησα ξεκάθαρα και του είπα ότι τελείωσε και ότι δεν ασχολούμε με ανθρώπους που κλέβουν. Αισθάνομαι λίγο κάπως γιατί μου πήρε 22 ευρώ. Μου είπαν στο σπίτι γιατί δεν του μίλησες ξεκάθαρα μπροστά του στο σπίτι του. Λέω αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στο σπίτι ανθρώπου που τον εχω δει τρεις φορές γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο. Πρέπει να είπε κάτι στον ξαδέρφο του την δεύτερη φορά γι'αυτό και το παιδί να με προειδοποιούσε με τον τρόπο του. Περνάει κάτι από το μυαλό μου αν και το φοβάμαι λίγο γνωρίζω το φεϊσμπουκ της μητέρας του λέτε να της αναφέρω κάτι;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Προχτές μου μίλησε και μου είπε ότι δεν του στέλνω ούτε μύνημα ούτε παίρνω τηλέφωνο. Του μίλησα ξεκάθαρα και του είπα ότι τελείωσε και ότι δεν ασχολούμε με ανθρώπους που κλέβουν. Αισθάνομαι λίγο κάπως γιατί μου πήρε 22 ευρώ. Μου είπαν στο σπίτι γιατί δεν του μίλησες ξεκάθαρα μπροστά του στο σπίτι του. Λέω αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στο σπίτι ανθρώπου που τον εχω δει τρεις φορές γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο. Πρέπει να είπε κάτι στον ξαδέρφο του την δεύτερη φορά γι'αυτό και το παιδί να με προειδοποιούσε με τον τρόπο του. Περνάει κάτι από το μυαλό μου αν και το φοβάμαι λίγο γνωρίζω το φεϊσμπουκ της μητέρας του λέτε να της αναφέρω κάτι;


Φτιαξε του ενα ταψι μουσακα και ολα θα θαφτουν στο χιονι!

(μωρε Νικη μουυυυυ!!ελεος)

----------


## white

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσθέτεις δράμα στην ζωή σου.Ποιος ο λόγος να το αναφέρεις στην μητέρα του; Θα πάρεις τα 22 ευρώ πίσω ή θα διορθωθεί κατι; Μάλλον χειρότερα θα γίνουν τα πράγματα. Θες και άλλες φασαρίες;

----------


## nikiii

Ευχαριστώ white. μνημόνιο δεν μιλάω ξανά μαζί του το σταμάτησα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας απόλυτος λόγος

----------

